# Xmas In July Lotto



## QldKev (6/6/11)

:beer: *Christmas in July Lotto for 2011* :beer:


If your not sure what I'm on about here is the last one
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=50168
and one before it
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=45871


Here are the ground rules:

1. Post in this thread and add your name to the list by 10pm Friday 10-JUN-2011 AEST Standard time zone: (UTC/GMT +10 hours). The draw time will be NSW time as that is where the Keno is always has been. The winner is numbers drawn from the first draw on Sat 11-JUN-2011

2. Dont post saying you are in and then not cough up the beer if you dont win... you will be shamed, and banned from further entries.

3. There will be 3 winners!
First number drawn wins all the even number entries.
2, 4, 6, 8.....

Second number drawn gets every second odd number
1, 5, 9, 13...

Third number drawn gets the other odd numbers.
3, 7, 11, 15...

If there is not an even distribution, due to not all 80 spots filled, as the organiser I have the right to move around winnings to fair things up; but will aim for 50% first place, 25% second, 25% third.

You do not need to post winning numbers, even if it is a different prize pool

If you have multiple entries and win only on 1 you still need to post your other entries.
You receive all bottles from all loosing numbers from you category. Eg. If the numbers 3, 7, 11 won the person with 11 being third will only end up with a max of 17 beers sent to them.

5. Beers should be mailed ASAP after the draw so the winner receives the beers for Christmas in July and please remember to attach a label so the winner can identify the beer and brewer

6. You may enter more than once, but if you don't win you must send a bottle for each entry.

7. People what entered last time and did not send a bottle may not join in this Lotto.

8. Feedback of the beers you receive is optional, but appreciated. But please maintain a list of whose beers you receive.

9. It doesn't matter if you Kit / Extract / All Grain; as long as you make the beer!

10. All winners must have an Australian address to receive their winnings. 

11. You must be over 18 years old to enter.

NSW Keno plays 80 numbers, so 80 entries max; thats a potential to win 39 bottles of fine beers, or more if you have more than 1 entry.

I will post a link to the Jupiter keno draw in the next couple of days.


I'll start the list

1. 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12.
13.
14.
15. 



QldKev


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (6/6/11)

1. 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8. Mayor of Mildura
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## mxd (6/6/11)

I assume it's a November draw ?


1. 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8. Mayor of Mildura
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. mxd
13.
14.
15.


----------



## QldKev (6/6/11)

mxd said:


> I assume it's a November draw ?




It's christmas in July and should finalise this week, Close this Fri night and drawn first draw on Sat. Ref rule 1.

Do I have a typo? 


QldKev


----------



## mckenry (6/6/11)

1. 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8. Mayor of Mildura
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15.


----------



## vykuza (6/6/11)

1. 
2.
3.
4.
5. Nick R
6.
7.
8. Mayor of Mildura
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15.


Good luck everyone!


----------



## Jord (6/6/11)

1. 
2.
3.
4.
5. Nick R
6.
7.
8. Mayor of Mildura
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24. Jord


----------



## seemax (6/6/11)

1. seemax
2.
3.
4.
5. Nick R
6.
7.
8. Mayor of Mildura
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24. Jord


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (6/6/11)

1. seemax
2.
3.
4.
5. Nick R
6.
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22. Aus_Rider_22
23.
24. Jord


----------



## keifer33 (6/6/11)

1. seemax
2.
3.
4.
5. Nick R
6.
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22. Aus_Rider_22
23.
24. Jord
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. keifer33


----------



## NickB (6/6/11)

1. seemax
2.
3.
4.
5. Nick R
6.
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. NickB
20.
21.
22. Aus_Rider_22
23.
24. Jord
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. keifer33


----------



## mxd (6/6/11)

QldKev said:


> It's christmas in July and should finalise this week, Close this Fri night and drawn first draw on Sat. Ref rule 1.
> 
> Do I have a typo?
> 
> ...




No, I thought it was July already , saw june and thought it was a repost type error


----------



## mfeighan (6/6/11)

1. seemax
2.
3.
4.
5. Nick R
6.
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. NickB
20.
21.
22. Aus_Rider_22
23.
24. Jord
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. keifer33
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66. Mikey
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## manticle (6/6/11)

1. seemax
2.
3.
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6.
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. NickB
20.
21.
22. Aus_Rider_22
23.
24. Jord
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. keifer33
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66. Mikey
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## Pennywise (6/6/11)

1. seemax
2.
3.
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6.
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. NickB
20.
21.
22. Aus_Rider_22
23.
24. Jord
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66. Mikey
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## yum beer (6/6/11)

1. seemax
2.
3.
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6.
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. NickB
20.
21.
22. Aus_Rider_22
23.
24. Jord
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. keifer33
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.yum beer
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66. Mikey
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.
[/quote]


----------



## booyablack (6/6/11)

1. seemax
2.
3.
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6.
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. NickB
20.
21.
22. Aus_Rider_22
23.
24. Jord
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. keifer33
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.yum beer
42. booyablack
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66. Mikey
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## AussieJosh (6/6/11)

1. seemax
2. AussieJosh
3.
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6.
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. NickB
20.
21.
22. Aus_Rider_22
23.
24. Jord
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. keifer33
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.yum beer
42. booyablack
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66. Mikey
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## Bizier (6/6/11)

1. seemax
2. AussieJosh
3. Bizier
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6.
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. NickB
20.
21.
22. Aus_Rider_22
23.
24. Jord
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. keifer33
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.yum beer
42. booyablack
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66. Mikey
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## Muggus (6/6/11)

Forgot to enter last time...gotta be in it to win it!

1. seemax
2. AussieJosh
3. Bizier
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6. Muggus
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. NickB
20.
21.
22. Aus_Rider_22
23.
24. Jord
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. keifer33
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.yum beer
42. booyablack
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66. Mikey
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## C-MOR (6/6/11)

1. seemax
2. AussieJosh
3. Bizier
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6. Muggus
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. NickB
20.
21.
22. Aus_Rider_22
23.
24. Jord
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32.
33. keifer33
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.yum beer
42. booyablack
43.
44.
45.C-MOR
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66. Mikey
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## TonyC (6/6/11)

1. seemax
2. AussieJosh
3. Bizier
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6. Muggus
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. NickB
20.
21.
22. Aus_Rider_22
23.
24. Jord
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.
31.
32. Tonyc
33. keifer33
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.yum beer
42. booyablack
43.
44.
45.C-MOR
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66. Mikey
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## JestersDarts (6/6/11)

1. seemax
2. AussieJosh
3. Bizier
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6. Muggus
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9.
10. QldKev
11.
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. NickB
20.
21.
22. Aus_Rider_22
23.
24. Jord
25.
26.
27.
28. JestersDarts
29.
30.
31.
32. Tonyc
33. keifer33
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.yum beer
42. booyablack
43.
44.
45.C-MOR
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66. Mikey
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## Kieren (6/6/11)

1. seemax
2. AussieJosh
3. Bizier
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6. Muggus
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Kieren
10. QldKev
11.
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. NickB
20.
21.
22. Aus_Rider_22
23.
24. Jord
25.
26.
27.
28. JestersDarts
29.
30.
31.
32. Tonyc
33. keifer33
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.yum beer
42. booyablack
43.
44.
45.C-MOR
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66. Mikey
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## bullsneck (6/6/11)

1. seemax
2. AussieJosh
3. Bizier
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6. Muggus
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Kieren
10. QldKev
11.
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. NickB
20.
21. bullsneck
22. Aus_Rider_22
23.
24. Jord
25.
26.
27.
28. JestersDarts
29.
30.
31.
32. Tonyc
33. keifer33
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.yum beer
42. booyablack
43.
44.
45.C-MOR
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66. Mikey
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


----------



## QldKev (6/6/11)

1. seemax
2. AussieJosh
3. Bizier
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6. Muggus
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Kieren
10. QldKev
11.
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19. NickB
20.
21. bullsneck
22. Aus_Rider_22
23.
24. Jord
25.
26.
27.
28. JestersDarts
29.
30.
31.
32. Tonyc
33. keifer33
34.
35.
36.
37.
38. QldKev
39.
40.
41.yum beer
42. booyablack
43.
44.
45.C-MOR
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66. Mikey
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80.


I might as well go a second, having never won it myself; this is my lucky draw... just send me the beer now B)


----------



## MattC (6/6/11)

Im in, thanks Kev

1. seemax
2. AussieJosh
3. Bizier
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6. Muggus
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Kieren
10. QldKev
11.
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15.
16.
17. MattC
18.
19. NickB
20.
21. bullsneck
22. Aus_Rider_22
23.
24. Jord
25.
26.
27.
28. JestersDarts
29.
30.
31.
32. Tonyc
33. keifer33
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
41.yum beer
42. booyablack
43.
44.
45.C-MOR
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66. Mikey
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80


----------



## MattC (6/6/11)

Simultaneous post, fixed to add Kev's number 38

1. seemax
2. AussieJosh
3. Bizier
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6. Muggus
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Kieren
10. QldKev
11.
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15.
16.
17. MattC
18.
19. NickB
20.
21. bullsneck
22. Aus_Rider_22
23.
24. Jord
25.
26.
27.
28. JestersDarts
29.
30.
31.
32. Tonyc
33. keifer33
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.QldKev
39.
40.
41.yum beer
42. booyablack
43.
44.
45.C-MOR
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66. Mikey
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80


----------



## QldKev (6/6/11)

Thanks MattC for adding me back, I felt a bit cold for a while, but all is now good :lol: 

QldKev


----------



## itmechanic (6/6/11)

1. seemax
2. AussieJosh
3. Bizier
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6. Muggus
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Kieren
10. QldKev
11.
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15.
16.
17. MattC
18.
19. NickB
20.
21. bullsneck
22. Aus_Rider_22
23.
24. Jord
25.
26. Itmechanic
27.
28. JestersDarts
29.
30.
31.
32. Tonyc
33. keifer33
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.QldKev
39.
40.
41.yum beer
42. booyablack
43.
44.
45.C-MOR
46.
47. Itmechanic
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66. Mikey
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80


----------



## keifer33 (6/6/11)

It would appear poor Mr Pennywise is missing on the lists, next person wanna add him back in?

34. Pennywise


----------



## barls (6/6/11)

1. seemax
2. AussieJosh
3. Bizier
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6. Muggus
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Kieren
10. QldKev
11.
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15.
16.
17. MattC
18.
19. NickB
20.
21. bullsneck
22. Aus_Rider_22
23.
24. Jord
25.
26. Itmechanic
27.
28. JestersDarts
29.
30.
31.
32. Tonyc
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.QldKev
39.
40.
41.yum beer
42. booyablack
43.
44.
45.C-MOR
46.
47. Itmechanic
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66. Mikey
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80. barls


----------



## QldKev (6/6/11)

Bump for the night crew


----------



## ashley_leask (6/6/11)

I haven't won a competition since getting a (shortlived) guinea pig in 1981. I'm so due.

1. seemax
2. AussieJosh
3. Bizier
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6. Muggus
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Kieren
10. QldKev
11.
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15.
16.
17. MattC
18.
19. NickB
20. Another Ash
21. bullsneck
22. Aus_Rider_22
23.
24. Jord
25.
26. Itmechanic
27.
28. JestersDarts
29.
30.
31.
32. Tonyc
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.QldKev
39.
40.
41.yum beer
42. booyablack
43.
44. 
45.C-MOR
46.
47. Itmechanic
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66. Mikey
67.
68.
69.
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80. barls


----------



## Siborg (6/6/11)

Another Ash said:


> I haven't won a competition since getting a (shortlived) guinea pig in 1981. I'm so due.
> 
> 1. seemax
> 2. AussieJosh
> ...


----------



## potof4x (6/6/11)

1. seemax
2. AussieJosh
3. Bizier
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6. Muggus
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Kieren
10. QldKev
11.
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15.
16.
17. MattC
18.
19. NickB
20. Another Ash
21. bullsneck
22. Aus_Rider_22
23.
24. Jord
25.
26. Itmechanic
27.
28. JestersDarts
29.
30.
31.
32. Tonyc
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.QldKev
39.
40.
41.yum beer
42. booyablack
43.
44. 
45.C-MOR
46.
47. Itmechanic
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57. Siborg
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66. Mikey
67.
68.
69.potof4x
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80. barls


----------



## schooey (6/6/11)

1. seemax
2. AussieJosh
3. Bizier
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6. Muggus
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Kieren
10. QldKev
11.
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15.
16. Schooey - But my beer won't be ready for a couple of weeks!
17. MattC
18.
19. NickB
20. Another Ash
21. bullsneck
22. Aus_Rider_22
23.
24. Jord
25.
26. Itmechanic
27.
28. JestersDarts
29.
30.
31.
32. Tonyc
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.QldKev
39.
40.
41.yum beer
42. booyablack
43.
44. 
45.C-MOR
46.
47. Itmechanic
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57. Siborg
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66. Mikey
67.
68.
69.potof4x
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80. barls

I guess it'd be rude to collect last time and not donate a bottle this time.... like I have mentioned though, my beer won't be ready for about three weeks, so if that doesn't suit, please delete me from the list.

Cheers,

schooey


----------



## jyo (6/6/11)

1. seemax
2. AussieJosh
3. Bizier
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6. Muggus
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Kieren
10. QldKev
11.
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15.
16. Schooey - But my beer won't be ready for a couple of weeks!
17. MattC
18.
19. NickB
20. Another Ash
21. bullsneck
22. Aus_Rider_22
23.
24. Jord
25.
26. Itmechanic
27.
28. JestersDarts
29.
30.
31.
32. Tonyc
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.QldKev
39.
40.
41.yum beer
42. booyablack
43.
44. 
45.C-MOR
46.
47. Itmechanic
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56. jyo- Something stale and infected. Won't be posted for a week or two.
57. Siborg
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66. Mikey
67.
68.
69.potof4x
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80. barls


----------



## proudscum (6/6/11)

jyo said:


> 1. seemax
> 2. AussieJosh
> 3. Bizier
> 4. manticle
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (7/6/11)

1. seemax
2. AussieJosh
3. Bizier
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6. Muggus
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Kieren
10. QldKev
11.
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15.
16. Schooey - But my beer won't be ready for a couple of weeks!
17. MattC
18.
19. NickB
20. Another Ash
21. bullsneck
22. Aus_Rider_22
23.
24. Jord
25.
26. Itmechanic
27. Beer4U
28. JestersDarts
29.
30.
31.
32. Tonyc
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.QldKev
39.
40.
41.yum beer
42. booyablack
43.
44.
45.C-MOR
46.
47. Itmechanic
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56. jyo- Something stale and infected. Won't be posted for a week or two.
57. Siborg
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66. Mikey
67. Proudscum
68.
69.potof4x
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80. barls


----------



## waggastew (7/6/11)

1. seemax
2. AussieJosh
3. Bizier
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6. Muggus
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Kieren
10. QldKev
11. waggastew
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15.
16. Schooey - But my beer won't be ready for a couple of weeks!
17. MattC
18.
19. NickB
20. Another Ash
21. bullsneck
22. Aus_Rider_22
23.
24. Jord
25.
26. Itmechanic
27. Beer4U
28. JestersDarts
29.
30.
31.
32. Tonyc
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.QldKev
39.
40.
41.yum beer
42. booyablack
43.
44.
45.C-MOR
46.
47. Itmechanic
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56. jyo- Something stale and infected. Won't be posted for a week or two.
57. Siborg
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66. Mikey
67. Proudscum
68.
69.potof4x
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78.
79.
80. barls


----------



## Josh (7/6/11)

QldKev said:


> :beer: *Christmas in July Lotto for 2011* :beer:
> ...
> 5. Beers should be mailed ASAP after the draw so the winner receives the beers for Christmas and please remember to attach a label so the winner can identify the beer and brewer.
> ...
> QldKev






QldKev said:


> It's christmas in July and should finalise this week, Close this Fri night and drawn first draw on Sat. Ref rule 1.
> 
> Do I have a typo?
> 
> ...



Yeah, when I win, I don't want to wait until Christmas....

1. seemax
2. AussieJosh
3. Bizier
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6. Muggus
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Kieren
10. QldKev
11. waggastew
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15.
16. Schooey - But my beer won't be ready for a couple of weeks!
17. MattC
18.
19. NickB
20. Another Ash
21. bullsneck
22. Aus_Rider_22
23.
24. Jord
25.
26. Itmechanic
27. Beer4U
28. JestersDarts
29.
30.
31.
32. Tonyc
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.QldKev
39.
40.
41.yum beer
42. booyablack
43.
44.
45.C-MOR
46.
47. Itmechanic
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56. jyo- Something stale and infected. Won't be posted for a week or two.
57. Siborg
58.
59.
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66. Mikey
67. Proudscum
68.
69.potof4x
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78. Josh
79.
80. barls


----------



## QldKev (7/6/11)

Josh said:


> Yeah, when I win, I don't want to wait until Christmas....



Good pickup
I've sent a message to the mod to update it to read 'Christmas in July'

Also last time we had a couple of new rules, that I forgot to add; 
Must have Aust address for delivery.
Must be over 18. 

QldKev


----------



## Fatgodzilla (7/6/11)

1. seemax
2. AussieJosh
3. Bizier
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6. Muggus
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Kieren
10. QldKev
11. waggastew
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15.
16. Schooey - But my beer won't be ready for a couple of weeks!
17. MattC
18.
19. NickB
20. Another Ash
21. bullsneck
22. Aus_Rider_22
23.
24. Jord
25.
26. Itmechanic
27. Beer4U
28. JestersDarts
29.
30.
31.
32. Tonyc
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.QldKev
39.
40.
41.yum beer
42. booyablack
43.
44.
45.C-MOR
46.
47. Itmechanic
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56. jyo- Something stale and infected. Won't be posted for a week or two.
57. Siborg
58.
59. Fatgodzilla
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66. Mikey
67. Proudscum
68.
69.potof4x
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78. Josh
79.
80. barls


----------



## .DJ. (7/6/11)

1. seemax
2. AussieJosh
3. Bizier
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6. Muggus
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Kieren
10. QldKev
11. waggastew
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15. DJ - Spiced Xmas Ale
16. Schooey - But my beer won't be ready for a couple of weeks!
17. MattC
18.
19. NickB
20. Another Ash
21. bullsneck
22. Aus_Rider_22
23.
24. Jord
25.
26. Itmechanic
27. Beer4U
28. JestersDarts
29.
30.
31.
32. Tonyc
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.QldKev
39.
40.
41.yum beer
42. booyablack
43.
44.
45.C-MOR
46.
47. Itmechanic
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56. jyo- Something stale and infected. Won't be posted for a week or two.
57. Siborg
58.
59. Fatgodzilla
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66. Mikey
67. Proudscum
68.
69.potof4x
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78. Josh
79.
80. barls


----------



## AussieJosh (7/6/11)

Bump for the late night crew...
Lets get these spots filled!


----------



## adryargument (8/6/11)

1. seemax
2. AussieJosh
3. Bizier
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6. Muggus
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Kieren
10. QldKev
11. waggastew
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15. DJ - Spiced Xmas Ale
16. Schooey - But my beer won't be ready for a couple of weeks!
17. MattC
18.
19. NickB
20. Another Ash
21. bullsneck
22. Aus_Rider_22
23. adryargument
24. Jord
25.
26. Itmechanic
27. Beer4U
28. JestersDarts
29.
30.
31.
32. Tonyc
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.QldKev
39.
40.
41.yum beer
42. booyablack
43.
44.
45.C-MOR
46.
47. Itmechanic
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56. jyo- Something stale and infected. Won't be posted for a week or two.
57. Siborg
58.
59. Fatgodzilla
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66. Mikey
67. Proudscum
68.
69.potof4x
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78. Josh
79.
80. barls


----------



## hotchilli (8/6/11)

1. seemax
2. AussieJosh
3. Bizier
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6. Muggus
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Kieren
10. QldKev
11. waggastew
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15. DJ - Spiced Xmas Ale
16. Schooey - But my beer won't be ready for a couple of weeks!
17. MattC
18.
19. NickB
20. Another Ash
21. bullsneck
22. Aus_Rider_22
23. adryargument
24. Jord
25.
26. Itmechanic
27. Beer4U
28. JestersDarts
29.
30.
31.
32. Tonyc
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35.
36.
37.
38.QldKev
39.
40.
41.yum beer
42. booyablack
43. Hotchilli
44.
45.C-MOR
46.
47. Itmechanic
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56. jyo- Something stale and infected. Won't be posted for a week or two.
57. Siborg
58.
59. Fatgodzilla
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66. Mikey
67. Proudscum
68.
69.potof4x
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78. Josh
79.
80. barls


----------



## cwbrown07 (8/6/11)

1. seemax
2. AussieJosh
3. Bizier
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6. Muggus
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Kieren
10. QldKev
11. waggastew
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15. DJ - Spiced Xmas Ale
16. Schooey - But my beer won't be ready for a couple of weeks!
17. MattC
18.
19. NickB
20. Another Ash
21. bullsneck
22. Aus_Rider_22
23. adryargument
24. Jord
25.
26. Itmechanic
27. Beer4U
28. JestersDarts
29.
30.
31.
32. Tonyc
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35. cwbrown07
36.
37.
38.QldKev
39.
40.
41.yum beer
42. booyablack
43. Hotchilli
44.
45.C-MOR
46.
47. Itmechanic
48.
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56. jyo- Something stale and infected. Won't be posted for a week or two.
57. Siborg
58.
59. Fatgodzilla
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66. Mikey
67. Proudscum
68.
69.potof4x
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78. Josh
79.
80. barls


----------



## drfad (8/6/11)

1. seemax
2. AussieJosh
3. Bizier
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6. Muggus
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Kieren
10. QldKev
11. waggastew
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15. DJ - Spiced Xmas Ale
16. Schooey - But my beer won't be ready for a couple of weeks!
17. MattC
18.
19. NickB
20. Another Ash
21. bullsneck
22. Aus_Rider_22
23. adryargument
24. Jord
25.
26. Itmechanic
27. Beer4U
28. JestersDarts
29.
30.
31.
32. Tonyc
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35. cwbrown07
36.
37.
38.QldKev
39.
40.
41.yum beer
42. booyablack
43. Hotchilli
44.
45.C-MOR
46.
47. Itmechanic
48.
49.
50.Drfad
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56. jyo- Something stale and infected. Won't be posted for a week or two.
57. Siborg
58.
59. Fatgodzilla
60.
61.
62.
63.
64.
65.
66. Mikey
67. Proudscum
68.
69.potof4x
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78. Josh
79.
80. barls


----------



## ekul (8/6/11)

1. seemax
2. AussieJosh
3. Bizier
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6. Muggus
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Kieren
10. QldKev
11. waggastew
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15. DJ - Spiced Xmas Ale
16. Schooey - But my beer won't be ready for a couple of weeks!
17. MattC
18.
19. NickB
20. Another Ash
21. bullsneck
22. Aus_Rider_22
23. adryargument
24. Jord
25.
26. Itmechanic
27. Beer4U
28. JestersDarts
29.
30.
31.
32. Tonyc
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35. cwbrown07
36.Ekul
37.
38.QldKev
39.
40.
41.yum beer
42. booyablack
43. Hotchilli
44.
45.C-MOR
46.
47. Itmechanic
48.
49.
50.Drfad
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56. jyo- Something stale and infected. Won't be posted for a week or two.
57. Siborg
58.
59. Fatgodzilla
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. Ekul
65.
66. Mikey
67. Proudscum
68.
69.potof4x
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78. Josh
79.
80. barls


----------



## StraussyStrauss (8/6/11)

1. seemax
2. AussieJosh
3. Bizier
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6. Muggus
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Kieren
10. QldKev
11. waggastew
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15. DJ - Spiced Xmas Ale
16. Schooey - But my beer won't be ready for a couple of weeks!
17. MattC
18.
19. NickB
20. Another Ash
21. bullsneck
22. Aus_Rider_22
23. adryargument
24. Jord
25.
26. Itmechanic
27. Beer4U
28. JestersDarts
29. StraussyStrauss
30.
31.
32. Tonyc
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35. cwbrown07
36.Ekul
37.
38.QldKev
39.
40.
41.yum beer
42. booyablack
43. Hotchilli
44.
45.C-MOR
46.
47. Itmechanic
48.
49.
50.Drfad
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56. jyo- Something stale and infected. Won't be posted for a week or two.
57. Siborg
58.
59. Fatgodzilla
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. Ekul
65.
66. Mikey
67. Proudscum
68.
69.potof4x
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78. Josh
79.
80. barls

Lucky 29!!


----------



## QldKev (8/6/11)

Update


Here is the link to the draw

 [URL="http://www.keno.jupiters.com.au/game_results.php?button=&date=11%2F06%2F2011&game=1&num=1&state=nsw"]http://www.keno.jupiters.com.au/game_resul...1&state=nsw [/URL]
(the link will not work until after the draw)

incase I've got the link incorrect; it is the first draw in NSW, this Saturday 11-JUN-2011.

QldKev


----------



## QldKev (8/6/11)

Also remember

*9. It doesn't matter if you Kit / Extract / All Grain; as long as you make the beer!
*

So it's a great chance for ALL brewers to sample some of Australia's finest home brews.


Also a bottle of your finest does not have to be bottles in a fancy bottle. I personally use the PET bottles as they post easy in a post bag with some bubble wrap; but please the bottle(s) should equal at least 600ml.


----------



## Florian (8/6/11)

Wanted to take the same three numbers as last year, but two of them were already taken.
Good luck Siborg and Fatgodzilla!

1. seemax
2. AussieJosh
3. Bizier
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6. Muggus
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Kieren
10. QldKev
11. waggastew
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15. DJ - Spiced Xmas Ale
16. Schooey - But my beer won't be ready for a couple of weeks!
17. MattC
18.
19. NickB
20. Another Ash
21. bullsneck
22. Aus_Rider_22
23. adryargument
24. Jord
25.
26. Itmechanic
27. Beer4U
28. JestersDarts
29. StraussyStrauss
30.
31. Florian
32. Tonyc
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35. cwbrown07
36.Ekul
37.
38.QldKev
39.
40.
41.yum beer
42. booyablack
43. Hotchilli
44.
45.C-MOR
46.
47. Itmechanic
48.
49.
50.Drfad
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56. jyo- Something stale and infected. Won't be posted for a week or two.
57. Siborg
58.
59. Fatgodzilla
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. Ekul
65.
66. Mikey
67. Proudscum
68.
69.potof4x
70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78. Josh
79.
80. barls


----------



## TmC (8/6/11)

1. seemax
2. AussieJosh
3. Bizier
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6. Muggus
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Kieren
10. QldKev
11. waggastew
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15. DJ - Spiced Xmas Ale
16. Schooey - But my beer won't be ready for a couple of weeks!
17. MattC
18.
19. NickB
20. Another Ash
21. bullsneck
22. Aus_Rider_22
23. adryargument
24. Jord
25.
26. Itmechanic
27. Beer4U
28. JestersDarts
29. StraussyStrauss
30.
31. Florian
32. Tonyc
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35. cwbrown07
36.Ekul
37.
38.QldKev
39.
40.
41.yum beer
42. booyablack
43. Hotchilli
44.
45.C-MOR
46.
47. Itmechanic
48.
49.
50.Drfad
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56. jyo- Something stale and infected. Won't be posted for a week or two.
57. Siborg
58.
59. Fatgodzilla
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. Ekul
65.
66. Mikey
67. Proudscum
68.
69.potof4x
70.
71. TmC
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78. Josh
79.
80. barls


----------



## Florian (8/6/11)

1. seemax
2. AussieJosh
3. Bizier
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6. Muggus
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Kieren
10. QldKev
11. waggastew
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15. DJ - Spiced Xmas Ale
16. Schooey - But my beer won't be ready for a couple of weeks!
17. MattC
18.
19. NickB
20. Another Ash
21. bullsneck
22. Aus_Rider_22
23. adryargument
24. Jord
25.
26. Itmechanic
27. Beer4U
28. JestersDarts
29. StraussyStrauss
30.
31. Florian
32. Tonyc
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35. cwbrown07
36.Ekul
37. Florian
38.QldKev
39.
40.
41.yum beer
42. booyablack
43. Hotchilli
44.
45.C-MOR
46.
47. Itmechanic
48.
49.
50.Drfad
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56. jyo- Something stale and infected. Won't be posted for a week or two.
57. Siborg
58.
59. Fatgodzilla
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. Ekul
65.
66. Mikey
67. Proudscum
68.
69.potof4x
70.
71. TmC
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78. Josh
79.
80. barls


----------



## schooey (8/6/11)

1. seemax
2. AussieJosh
3. Bizier
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6. Muggus
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Kieren
10. QldKev
11. waggastew
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15. DJ - Spiced Xmas Ale
16. Schooey - But my beer won't be ready for a couple of weeks!
17. MattC
18.
19. NickB
20. Another Ash
21. bullsneck
22. Aus_Rider_22
23. adryargument
24. Jord
25.
26. Itmechanic
27. Beer4U
28. JestersDarts
29. StraussyStrauss
30.
31. Florian
32. Tonyc
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35. cwbrown07
36.Ekul
37. Florian
38.QldKev
39.
40.
41.yum beer
42. booyablack
43. Hotchilli
44.
45.C-MOR
46.
47. Itmechanic
48.
49.
50.Drfad
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56. jyo- Something stale and infected. Won't be posted for a week or two.
57. Siborg
58.
59. Fatgodzilla
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. Ekul
65.
66. Mikey
67. Proudscum
68. Schooey...I'll owe you one 
69.potof4x
70.
71. TmC
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77.
78. Josh
79.
80. barls


----------



## QldKev (9/6/11)

This lotto closes tomorrow night. Get your winning number(s) soon


----------



## yum beer (9/6/11)

keeping it up


----------



## Josh (9/6/11)

Still 28 spots left.


----------



## QldKev (9/6/11)

Josh said:


> Still 28 spots left.



If my quick check is correct we have
1st place = 24 bottles
2nd place = 15
3rd place = 14

so a pretty fair distribution of numbers, and every one gets a decent win!

Since I have 2 entries in I going to win 1st and 2nd :wub:


----------



## pimpsqueak (9/6/11)

1. seemax
2. AussieJosh
3. Bizier
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6. Muggus
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Kieren
10. QldKev
11. waggastew
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15. DJ - Spiced Xmas Ale
16. Schooey - But my beer won't be ready for a couple of weeks!
17. MattC
18.
19. NickB
20. Another Ash
21. bullsneck
22. Aus_Rider_22
23. adryargument
24. Jord
25.
26. Itmechanic
27. Beer4U
28. JestersDarts
29. StraussyStrauss
30.
31. Florian
32. Tonyc
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35. cwbrown07
36.Ekul
37. Florian
38.QldKev
39.
40.
41.yum beer
42. booyablack
43. Hotchilli
44.
45.C-MOR
46.
47. Itmechanic
48.
49.
50.Drfad
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56. jyo- Something stale and infected. Won't be posted for a week or two.
57. Siborg
58.
59. Fatgodzilla
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. Ekul
65.
66. Mikey
67. Proudscum
68. Schooey...I'll owe you one 
69.potof4x
70.
71. TmC
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77. pimpsqueak
78. Josh
79.
80. barls


----------



## keifer33 (9/6/11)

Bump for the evening and in hope more people will enter h34r:


----------



## Charst (9/6/11)

1. seemax
2. AussieJosh
3. Bizier
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6. Muggus
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Kieren
10. QldKev
11. waggastew
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15. DJ - Spiced Xmas Ale
16. Schooey - But my beer won't be ready for a couple of weeks!
17. MattC
18.
19. NickB
20. Another Ash
21. bullsneck
22. Aus_Rider_22
23. adryargument
24. Jord
25.
26. Itmechanic
27. Beer4U
28. JestersDarts
29. StraussyStrauss
30.
31. Florian
32. Tonyc
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35. cwbrown07
36.Ekul
37. Florian
38.QldKev
39.
40.
41.yum beer
42. booyablack
43. Hotchilli
44.
45.C-MOR
46.
47. Itmechanic
48. Charst (BACK to BACK)!!!
49.
50.Drfad
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56. jyo- Something stale and infected. Won't be posted for a week or two.
57. Siborg
58.
59. Fatgodzilla
60.
61.
62.
63.
64. Ekul
65.
66. Mikey
67. Proudscum
68. Schooey...I'll owe you one 
69.potof4x
70.
71. TmC
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77. pimpsqueak
78. Josh
79.
80. barls


----------



## jyo (9/6/11)

Charst should be banned from entering this I think...


----------



## peaky (9/6/11)

1. seemax
2. AussieJosh
3. Bizier
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6. Muggus
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Kieren
10. QldKev
11. waggastew
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15. DJ - Spiced Xmas Ale
16. Schooey - But my beer won't be ready for a couple of weeks!
17. MattC
18.
19. NickB
20. Another Ash
21. bullsneck
22. Aus_Rider_22
23. adryargument
24. Jord
25.
26. Itmechanic
27. Beer4U
28. JestersDarts
29. StraussyStrauss
30.
31. Florian
32. Tonyc
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35. cwbrown07
36.Ekul
37. Florian
38.QldKev
39.
40.
41.yum beer
42. booyablack
43. Hotchilli
44.
45.C-MOR
46.
47. Itmechanic
48. Charst (BACK to BACK)!!!
49.
50.Drfad
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56. jyo- Something stale and infected. Won't be posted for a week or two.
57. Siborg
58.
59. Fatgodzilla
60.
61.
62. Peakydh
63.
64. Ekul
65.
66. Mikey
67. Proudscum
68. Schooey...I'll owe you one
69.potof4x
70.
71. TmC
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77. pimpsqueak
78. Josh
79.
80. barls


----------



## Charst (9/6/11)

jyo said:


> Charst should be banned from entering this I think...



hey my lucky numbers been pinched by Nick R so i've gone for another fav. I see in your signature you have a Saison on tap jyo.....


----------



## toolio666 (9/6/11)

1. seemax
2. AussieJosh
3. Bizier
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6. Muggus
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Kieren
10. QldKev
11. waggastew
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15. DJ - Spiced Xmas Ale
16. Schooey - But my beer won't be ready for a couple of weeks!
17. MattC
18.
19. NickB
20. Another Ash
21. bullsneck
22. Aus_Rider_22
23. adryargument
24. Jord
25.
26. Itmechanic
27. Beer4U
28. JestersDarts
29. StraussyStrauss
30.
31. Florian
32. Tonyc
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35. cwbrown07
36.Ekul
37. Florian
38.QldKev
39.Toolio666
40.
41.yum beer
42. booyablack
43. Hotchilli
44.
45.C-MOR
46.
47. Itmechanic
48. Charst (BACK to BACK)!!!
49.
50.Drfad
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56. jyo- Something stale and infected. Won't be posted for a week or two.
57. Siborg
58.
59. Fatgodzilla
60.
61.
62. Peakydh
63.
64. Ekul
65.
66. Mikey
67. Proudscum
68. Schooey...I'll owe you one
69.potof4x
70.
71. TmC
72.
73.
74.
75.
76.
77. pimpsqueak
78. Josh
79.
80. barls


----------



## Charst (9/6/11)

For those who haven't entered and are considering I can tell you last year was like all my Christmas' had come at once. I had them all sent to my work address and every day at about 11 and 3 the mail man was coming around and delivering me another package, i'd crack it open and say mmmmm Maple's Russian Imperial Stout, Rooting Kings Smoked Schwatz or Jords Bavarian Weizen to name a few, all the boys at work all popping there heads up, jealous as f*ck despite not knowing a IPA from a Kolsch, It was ******* magic. 

Done be shy get on it's only about $10 to post your stuff and you might get up and be posted a power of sherbets.

And i just sent these comments to QLDkKev tonight but i thought i better post them. For the sake of the bloke receiving the shebets clearly name yourself (AHB name), If you want Feedback, and if you do the Beer Style. ON THE BOTTLE! h34r: 

EG. I'll be sending mine with.

Brewer: Charst
Feedback: Yes
Style: Robust Smoked Porter 6.5%


I loved getting all the beer but found it really hard to track who were the dirty dogs who didn't send beer from the blokes who forgot to label their beer properly which was about 80%. If you clearly mark yours then the reciever can clearly mark you off a list, send you feedback and then we can suffle out the cheeky beggers, but its a bit hard when you recive 5 coopers bottles all marked APA with no AHB name anywhere.

I sound like an ungrateful pr*ck and there wasn't many i missed out on but I'd hate to unintentionally name and shame a bloke who's really done the right thing and sent a beer in but hasn't been as judicious in a labellig as he could have been.

Cheers 

ash


----------



## jyo (9/6/11)

Charst said:


> hey my lucky numbers been pinched by Nick R so i've gone for another fav. I see in your signature you have a Saison on tap jyo.....



Saison is all gone, mate. I need to update that!
Robust Smoked Porter sounds great though...


----------



## Charst (9/6/11)

jyo said:


> Saison is all gone, mate. I need to update that!
> Robust Smoked Porter sounds great though...



Only tasted the smoked porter out of fermentor but maybe a little tart acidic in the finish but the EPIC Pale ale is a nice drop. We'll see


----------



## Charst (9/6/11)

1. seemax
2. AussieJosh
3. Bizier
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6. Muggus
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Kieren
10. QldKev
11. waggastew
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15. DJ - Spiced Xmas Ale
16. Schooey - But my beer won't be ready for a couple of weeks!
17. MattC
18.
19. NickB
20. Another Ash
21. bullsneck
22. Aus_Rider_22
23. adryargument
24. Jord
25.
26. Itmechanic
27. Beer4U
28. JestersDarts
29. StraussyStrauss
30.
31. Florian
32. Tonyc
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35. cwbrown07
36.Ekul
37. Florian
38.QldKev
39.Toolio666
40.
41.yum beer
42. booyablack
43. Hotchilli
44.
45.C-MOR
46.
47. Itmechanic
48. Charst (BACK to BACK)!!!
49.
50.Drfad
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56. jyo- Something stale and infected. Won't be posted for a week or two.
57. Siborg
58.
59. Fatgodzilla
60.
61.
62. Peakydh
63.
64. Ekul
65.
66. Mikey
67. Proudscum
68. Schooey...I'll owe you one
69.potof4x
70.
71. TmC
72.
73.
74. Charst (Name down twice as i have the fever but can remove if a bloke with no number wants it)
75.
76.
77. pimpsqueak
78. Josh
79.
80. barls


----------



## mckenry (10/6/11)

1. seemax
2. AussieJosh
3. Bizier
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6. Muggus
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Kieren
10. QldKev
11. waggastew
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15. DJ - Spiced Xmas Ale
16. Schooey - But my beer won't be ready for a couple of weeks!
17. MattC
18.
19. NickB
20. Another Ash
21. bullsneck
22. Aus_Rider_22
23. adryargument
24. Jord
25.
26. Itmechanic
27. Beer4U
28. JestersDarts
29. StraussyStrauss
30. mckenry
31. Florian
32. Tonyc
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35. cwbrown07
36.Ekul
37. Florian
38.QldKev
39.Toolio666
40.
41.yum beer
42. booyablack
43. Hotchilli
44.
45.C-MOR
46.
47. Itmechanic
48. Charst (BACK to BACK)!!!
49.
50.Drfad
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56. jyo- Something stale and infected. Won't be posted for a week or two.
57. Siborg
58.
59. Fatgodzilla
60.
61.
62. Peakydh
63.
64. Ekul
65.
66. Mikey
67. Proudscum
68. Schooey...I'll owe you one
69.potof4x
70.
71. TmC
72.
73.
74. Charst (Name down twice as i have the fever but can remove if a bloke with no number wants it)
75.
76.
77. pimpsqueak
78. Josh
79.
80. barls


----------



## bullsneck (10/6/11)

1. seemax
2. AussieJosh
3. Bizier
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6. Muggus
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Kieren
10. QldKev
11. waggastew
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15. DJ - Spiced Xmas Ale
16. Schooey - But my beer won't be ready for a couple of weeks!
17. MattC
18.
19. NickB
20. Another Ash
21. bullsneck
22. Aus_Rider_22
23. adryargument
24. Jord
25.
26. Itmechanic
27. Beer4U
28. JestersDarts
29. StraussyStrauss
30. mckenry
31. Florian
32. Tonyc
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35. cwbrown07
36.Ekul
37. Florian
38.QldKev
39.Toolio666
40.
41.yum beer
42. booyablack
43. Hotchilli
44. bullsneck
45.C-MOR
46.
47. Itmechanic
48. Charst (BACK to BACK)!!!
49.
50.Drfad
51.
52.
53.
54.
55. Josh
56. jyo- Something stale and infected. Won't be posted for a week or two.
57. Siborg
58.
59. Fatgodzilla
60.
61.
62. Peakydh
63.
64. Ekul
65.
66. Mikey
67. Proudscum
68. Schooey...I'll owe you one
69.potof4x
70.
71. TmC
72.
73.
74. Charst (Name down twice as i have the fever but can remove if a bloke with no number wants it)
75.
76.
77. pimpsqueak
78. Josh
79.
80. barls


----------



## QldKev (10/6/11)

Charst said:


> For those who haven't entered and are considering I can tell you last year was like all my Christmas' had come at once. I had them all sent to my work address and every day at about 11 and 3 the mail man was coming around and delivering me another package, i'd crack it open and say mmmmm Maple's Russian Imperial Stout, Rooting Kings Smoked Schwatz or Jords Bavarian Weizen to name a few, all the boys at work all popping there heads up, jealous as f*ck despite not knowing a IPA from a Kolsch, It was ******* magic.
> 
> Done be shy get on it's only about $10 to post your stuff and you might get up and be posted a power of sherbets.
> 
> ...



Good idea about the correct naming on the bottles. I have to admit I was one of the slack ones last time around and didn't have a great label on it. 

I think also what type of brewing system would be great, ie kit/Extract/AG, even with the AG you if you wanted to say AG/3V, or 20L or BIAB what ever.

Brewer: {your ahb name}
Feedback: {yes or no}
Style: {James Squire golden Ale}
ABV: {6.4%}
Type: {AG/Extract/Kit}


QldKev


----------



## Charst (10/6/11)

What the go with this Bump thing is it just to get the thread back on the latest List?



keifer33 said:


> Bump for the evening and in hope more people will enter h34r:


----------



## keifer33 (10/6/11)

Yep. Just bumping it back up the list.


----------



## schooey (10/6/11)

Qquite a few people posted their bottles to me with a recipe sheet rubber banded to the bottle, bit like a comp. Made it easy to identify and give feedback. Just a thought...


----------



## Pennywise (10/6/11)

That's a good idea Schooey


----------



## db73 (10/6/11)

1. seemax
2. AussieJosh
3. Bizier
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6. Muggus
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Kieren
10. QldKev
11. waggastew
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15. DJ - Spiced Xmas Ale
16. Schooey - But my beer won't be ready for a couple of weeks!
17. MattC
18.
19. NickB
20. Another Ash
21. bullsneck
22. Aus_Rider_22
23. adryargument
24. Jord
25.
26. Itmechanic
27. Beer4U
28. JestersDarts
29. StraussyStrauss
30. mckenry
31. Florian
32. Tonyc
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35. cwbrown07
36.Ekul
37. Florian
38.QldKev
39.Toolio666
40.
41.yum beer
42. booyablack
43. Hotchilli
44. bullsneck
45.C-MOR
46.
47. Itmechanic
48. Charst (BACK to BACK)!!!
49.
50.Drfad
51.
52.
53.
54. db73
55. Josh
56. jyo- Something stale and infected. Won't be posted for a week or two.
57. Siborg
58.
59. Fatgodzilla
60.
61.
62. Peakydh
63.
64. Ekul
65.
66. Mikey
67. Proudscum
68. Schooey...I'll owe you one
69.potof4x
70.
71. TmC
72.
73.
74. Charst (Name down twice as i have the fever but can remove if a bloke with no number wants it)
75.
76.
77. pimpsqueak
78. Josh
79.
80. barls


----------



## QldKev (10/6/11)

Update

As of Malted post in #83

Bottle count
First - 30	
Second - 15
Third - 16

Since the entire lotto is just luck of the draw, I'm happy to leave the 3rd place winner to have more bottles than second. Don't forget the 3 winning numbers do not need to post bottles so bottles sent will be slightly different to these counts. 

QldKev


edit: updated when I saw Malted entry


----------



## Malted (10/6/11)

Added myself #73

1. seemax
2. AussieJosh
3. Bizier
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6. Muggus
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Kieren
10. QldKev
11. waggastew
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15. DJ - Spiced Xmas Ale
16. Schooey - But my beer won't be ready for a couple of weeks!
17. MattC
18.
19. NickB
20. Another Ash
21. bullsneck
22. Aus_Rider_22
23. adryargument
24. Jord
25.
26. Itmechanic
27. Beer4U
28. JestersDarts
29. StraussyStrauss
30. mckenry
31. Florian
32. Tonyc
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35. cwbrown07
36.Ekul
37. Florian
38.QldKev
39.Toolio666
40.
41.yum beer
42. booyablack
43. Hotchilli
44. bullsneck
45.C-MOR
46.
47. Itmechanic
48. Charst (BACK to BACK)!!!
49.
50.Drfad
51.
52.
53.
54. db73
55. Josh
56. jyo- Something stale and infected. Won't be posted for a week or two.
57. Siborg
58.
59. Fatgodzilla
60.
61.
62. Peakydh
63.
64. Ekul
65.
66. Mikey
67. Proudscum
68. Schooey...I'll owe you one
69.potof4x
70.
71. TmC
72.
73. Malted
74. Charst (Name down twice as i have the fever but can remove if a bloke with no number wants it)
75.
76.
77. pimpsqueak
78. Josh
79.
80. barls


----------



## barls (10/6/11)

QldKev said:


> Update
> 
> As of Malted post in #83
> 
> ...


shouldnt 2nd get more bottles than 3rd


----------



## schooey (10/6/11)

barls said:


> shouldnt 2nd get more bottles than 3rd




Not in Qld... h34r:


----------



## QldKev (10/6/11)

barls said:


> shouldnt 2nd get more bottles than 3rd
> 
> I was going to put in the rule
> bottles > #50 that was going to the 3rd place winner will be allocated to 1st. As it stands that is 4 bottles.
> But what if we get a few more entries tonight and it really screws the numbers up? I'm off out in about 1/2 an hour and the rule needs to be in place before the draw in the morning.






schooey said:


> Not in Qld... h34r:
> 
> Bastard! :lol:




Since I'm getting hassled :drinks: 

Update 

Bottles > #50 that was going to the 3rd place winner will be allocated to 1st.


As of Malted post in #83

Bottle count
First - 34
Second - 15
Third - 12

Since the entire lotto is just luck of the draw, I'm happy to leave the 3rd place winner to have more bottles than second. Don't forget the 3 winning numbers do not need to post bottles so bottles sent will be slightly different to these counts.

QldKev


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (10/6/11)

Just taken spots 14, 18 and 25......

1. seemax
2. AussieJosh
3. Bizier
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6. Muggus
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Kieren
10. QldKev
11. waggastew
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14. _WALLACE_
15. DJ - Spiced Xmas Ale
16. Schooey - But my beer won't be ready for a couple of weeks!
17. MattC
18._WALLACE_
19. NickB
20. Another Ash
21. bullsneck
22. Aus_Rider_22
23. adryargument
24. Jord
25._WALLACE_
26. Itmechanic
27. Beer4U
28. JestersDarts
29. StraussyStrauss
30. mckenry
31. Florian
32. Tonyc
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35. cwbrown07
36.Ekul
37. Florian
38.QldKev
39.Toolio666
40.
41.yum beer
42. booyablack
43. Hotchilli
44. bullsneck
45.C-MOR
46.
47. Itmechanic
48. Charst (BACK to BACK)!!!
49.
50.Drfad
51.
52.
53.
54. db73
55. Josh
56. jyo- Something stale and infected. Won't be posted for a week or two.
57. Siborg
58.
59. Fatgodzilla
60.
61.
62. Peakydh
63.
64. Ekul
65.
66. Mikey
67. Proudscum
68. Schooey...I'll owe you one
69.potof4x
70.
71. TmC
72.
73. Malted
74. Charst (Name down twice as i have the fever but can remove if a bloke with no number wants it)
75.
76.
77. pimpsqueak
78. Josh
79.
80. barls


EDIT: took out the quote tags.....


----------



## QldKev (10/6/11)

Including _WALLACE_

Would have been 32-16-16, 

but cause the world is picking on me cause I'm a hippy (sorry been watching young ones)
First - 36
Second - 16
Third - 12


QldKev


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (10/6/11)

just reading through..... did i disrupt something??? :unsure:


----------



## QldKev (10/6/11)

_WALLACE_ said:


> just reading through..... did i disrupt something??? :unsure:




Nope us Queenslanders need to stick together thou  

Everyone feel free to put any extra numbers in


----------



## schooey (10/6/11)

Made it easy for you, Kev...

1. schooey
2. schooey
3. schooey
4. schooey
5. schooey
6. schooey
7. schooey
8. schooey
9. schooey
10. schooey
11. schooey
12. schooey
13. schooey
14. schooey
15. schooey
16. Schooey
17. schooey
18. schooey
19. schooey
20. schooey
21. schooey
22. schooey
23. schooey
24. schooey
25. schooey
26. schooey
27. schooey
28. schooey
29. schooey
30. schooey
31. schooey
32. schooey
33. schooey
34. schooey
35. schooey
36. schooey
37. schooey
38. schooey
39. schooey
40. schooey
41. schooey
42. The artist formerly known as schooey
43. schooey
44. schooey
45. schooey
46. schooey
47. Itmechanic
48. schooey
49. schooey
50. schooey
51. schooey
52. schooey
53. schooey
54. schooey
55. schooey
56. schooey
57. schooey
58. schooey
59. schooey
60. schooey
61. schooey
62. schooey
63. schooey
64. schooey
65. schooey
66. schooey
67. schooey
68. Schooey...I'll owe you one
69. schooey
70. schooey
71. schooey
72. schooey
73. schooey
74. schooey
75. schooey
76. schooey
77. schooey
78. schooey
79. schooey
80. schooey


----------



## QldKev (10/6/11)

You have a good chance of winning, but don't let 47 win


----------



## schooey (10/6/11)

Well, I had to make it fair...

and I hate the number 47


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (10/6/11)

schooey said:


> Made it easy for you, Kev...
> 
> 1. schooey
> 2. schooey
> ...




Let him have that one kev...... after the state of origin series, those mexicans WILL NEED to win something....... :lol:


----------



## schooey (10/6/11)

_WALLACE_ said:


> Let him have that one kev...... after the state of origin series, those *mexicans *WILL NEED to win something....... :lol:






Wallace you low bastard..

Fair enough you blokes are on a streak in the SOO, but lumping us in with the _Victorians_?

That's just pissweak


----------



## Spork (10/6/11)

1. seemax
2. AussieJosh
3. Bizier
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6. Muggus
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Kieren
10. QldKev
11. waggastew
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14.
15. DJ - Spiced Xmas Ale
16. Schooey - But my beer won't be ready for a couple of weeks!
17. MattC
18.
19. NickB
20. Another Ash
21. bullsneck
22. Aus_Rider_22
23. adryargument
24. Jord
25.
26. Itmechanic
27. Beer4U
28. JestersDarts
29. StraussyStrauss
30. mckenry
31. Florian
32. Tonyc
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35. cwbrown07
36.Ekul
37. Florian
38.QldKev
39.Toolio666
40.
41.yum beer
42. booyablack
43. Hotchilli
44. bullsneck
45.C-MOR
46.
47. Itmechanic
48. Charst (BACK to BACK)!!!
49.
50.Drfad
51.
52.Spork. Hope I don't poison someone...
53.
54. db73
55. Josh
56. jyo- Something stale and infected. Won't be posted for a week or two.
57. Siborg
58.
59. Fatgodzilla
60.
61.
62. Peakydh
63.
64. Ekul
65.
66. Mikey
67. Proudscum
68. Schooey...I'll owe you one
69.potof4x
70.
71. TmC
72.
73. Malted
74. Charst (Name down twice as i have the fever but can remove if a bloke with no number wants it)
75.
76.
77. pimpsqueak
78. Josh
79.
80. barls[/quote]


----------



## QldKev (10/6/11)

I'm mobile at the moment, but can someone check sporks post. Looks like he has missed a post, and taken a few other spots out. I think spork has added #52, so if I add that to _WALLACE_ post is all good?

QldKev


----------



## schooey (10/6/11)

1. seemax
2. AussieJosh
3. Bizier
4. manticle
5. Nick R
6. Muggus
7. Aus_Rider_22
8. Mayor of Mildura
9. Kieren
10. QldKev
11. waggastew
12. mxd
13. mckenry - lucky for some!
14. _WALLACE_
15. DJ - Spiced Xmas Ale
16. Schooey - But my beer won't be ready for a couple of weeks!
17. MattC
18._WALLACE_
19. NickB
20. Another Ash
21. bullsneck
22. Aus_Rider_22
23. adryargument
24. Jord
25._WALLACE_
26. Itmechanic
27. Beer4U
28. JestersDarts
29. StraussyStrauss
30. mckenry
31. Florian
32. Tonyc
33. keifer33
34. Pennywise
35. cwbrown07
36.Ekul
37. Florian
38.QldKev
39.Toolio666
40.
41.yum beer
42. booyablack
43. Hotchilli
44. bullsneck
45.C-MOR
46.
47. Itmechanic
48. Charst (BACK to BACK)!!!
49.
50.Drfad
51.
52. Spork. Hope I don't poison someone...
53.
54. db73
55. Josh
56. jyo- Something stale and infected. Won't be posted for a week or two.
57. Siborg
58.
59. Fatgodzilla
60.
61.
62. Peakydh
63.
64. Ekul
65.
66. Mikey
67. Proudscum
68. Schooey...I'll owe you one
69.potof4x
70.
71. TmC
72.
73. Malted
74. Charst (Name down twice as i have the fever but can remove if a bloke with no number wants it)
75.
76.
77. pimpsqueak
78. Josh
79.
80. barls


----------



## QldKev (11/6/11)

Thanks schooey for fixing that up.

Entries closed last night. 

One problem, from the keno website. 
_Note: there is currently a 24 hour delay on online results_

Looks like I may have to visit the local club to see the numbers. Can you actually get old numbers from the pub? At least we can get them in the morning.

(next time I think I may have to find a new source for the numbers)

QldKev


----------



## ekul (11/6/11)

yeah i saw them, winning numbers were 64, 36 and 64 (weird that 64 came up twice  )


----------



## TmC (11/6/11)

ekul said:


> yeah i saw them, winning numbers were 64, 36 and 64 (weird that 64 came up twice  )



For a moment i actually thought you were telling the truth!


----------



## schooey (12/6/11)

The first draw for Saturday 11th June was game 502, according to the keno website... The first three numbers were 6, 19 & 44

Well done to Muggus (1st), NickB (2nd) and bullsneck (3rd)

:beer:


----------



## AussieJosh (12/6/11)

Shit! 

Well done guys!


----------



## Florian (12/6/11)

Oh nooo!!!! Lucky I didn't take that third number I wanted, it wouldn't have won anyway. Oh well, still have three bottles from the christmas draw sitting in the fridge, better get stuck into them soon. 

Well done guys, your postie's gonna hate you soon.


----------



## NickB (12/6/11)

WOO! Finally! All my hard work* has paid off!!!!!

Congrats to Muggus and Bullsneck as well!






*no work at all


Cheers!


----------



## winkle (12/6/11)

NickB said:


> WOO! Finally! All my hard work* has paid off!!!!!
> 
> Congrats to Muggus and Bullsneck as well!
> 
> ...



Your missus is going to hate having all those bottles cluttering up the house - I'll come around and help you get rid of them  .


----------



## NickB (12/6/11)

Sounds like a plan 

Will try and give as much feedback as I can. Preparing for judging BABBs and QABC, so I need some practice. This is just a cheaper option than me having to buy beer! Win-win!

Cheers


----------



## QldKev (12/6/11)

schooey said:


> The first draw for Saturday 11th June was game 502, according to the keno website... The first three numbers were 6, 19 & 44
> 
> Well done to Muggus (1st), NickB (2nd) and bullsneck (3rd)
> 
> :beer:




Congratulations to the winners!

Doh! I didn't win again  

Winners please pm the address you want all you brews sent too. 
Also the PM system will only allow you to send 1 pm per N secs. So you may be better to send a generic message out to all recipients, rather than individual messages. 

Below is a list of which bottles go to which places. 



1. seemax 2 
2. AussieJosh	1 
3. Bizier 3 
4. manticle	1 
5. Nick R 2 
6. Muggus	1 
7. Aus_Rider_22 3 
8. Mayor of Mildura	1 
9. Kieren 2 
10. QldKev	1 
11. waggastew 3 
12. mxd	1 
13. mckenry - lucky for some! 2 
14. _WALLACE_	1 
15. DJ - Spiced Xmas Ale 3 
16. Schooey - But my beer won't be ready for a couple of weeks!	1 
17. MattC 2 
18. _WALLACE_	1 
19. NickB 3 
20. Another Ash	1 
21. bullsneck 2 
22. Aus_Rider_22	1 
23. adryargument 3 
24. Jord	1 
25 _WALLACE_ 2 
26. Itmechanic	1 
27. Beer4U 3 
28. JestersDarts	1 
29. StraussyStrauss 2 
30. mckenry	1 
31. Florian 3 
32. Tonyc	1 
33. keifer33 2 
34. Pennywise	1 
35. cwbrown07 3 
36.Ekul	1 
37. Florian 2 
38.QldKev	1 
39.Toolio666 3 
40 
41.yum beer 2 
42. booyablack	1 
43. Hotchilli 3 
44. bullsneck	1 
45.C-MOR 2 
46 
47. Itmechanic 3 
48. Charst (BACK to BACK)!!!	1 
49 
************* 3rd here onwards are allocated to 1st 
50.Drfad	1 
51 
52. Spork	1 
53 
54. db73	1 
55. Josh	1 
56. jyo- 1 
57. Siborg 2 
58 
59. Fatgodzilla	1 
60 
61 
62. Peakydh	1 
63 
64. Ekul	1 
65 
66. Mikey	1 
67. Proudscum	1 
68. Schooey...I'll owe you one	1 
69.potof4x 2 
70 
71. TmC	1 
72 
73. Malted 2 
74. Charst 1 
75 
76 
77. pimpsqueak 2 
78. Josh	1 
79 
80. barls 1


----------



## NickB (12/6/11)

OK, maybe because it's a Sunday, but I'm confused! Do I PM all the people with 2 after their names? If so, cool, will do.

Cheers


----------



## QldKev (12/6/11)

NickB said:


> OK, maybe because it's a Sunday, but I'm confused! Do I PM all the people with 2 after their names? If so, cool, will do.
> 
> Cheers



Yep sure do, it looked a lot neater in the spreadsheet.

QldKev


----------



## Pennywise (12/6/11)

Doh!


----------



## keifer33 (12/6/11)

Congrats to the winners enjoy all the beer


----------



## jyo (12/6/11)

Congrats to you bunch of pricks blokes, hope you choke on enjoy the beers!


----------



## NickB (12/6/11)

PM sent to all #2's. Let me know if you didn't get it and I'll send again!

Thanks for letting me win for once, everyone 

Cheers


----------



## bullsneck (12/6/11)

PM sent to third place people.

I looking forward to sampling some fine brews.


----------



## Josh (12/6/11)

Just send me one PM Muggus. I'll send you two beers in return.


----------



## Muggus (12/6/11)

You bloody ripper! :beerbang:

I'm gobsmacked...this could well be the best thing to happen to me ever, possibly...

Thanks for organising this Kev. 'll be sending out PM's to people soon.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (14/6/11)

Muggus my beer is on its way. Hope you enjoy it. 

Thanks Qldkev for organising. 

Cheers Guys


----------



## Muggus (14/6/11)

mayor of mildura said:


> Muggus my beer is on its way. Hope you enjoy it.
> 
> Thanks Qldkev for organising.
> 
> Cheers Guys


Cheers mate!
Looking forward to it...and many others! :icon_drunk:


----------



## Spork (14/6/11)

just got home from th PO (via the bottle shop). On it's way Muggus.


----------



## StraussyStrauss (14/6/11)

NickB your beer has been sent!

Newy Brown Clone "Dirty ANZAC Brown"

Enjoy


----------



## QldKev (14/6/11)

My 2 bottles will be in the post tomorrow


Brewer: QldKev
Feedback: Yes, online
Style: AussieGold
ABV: 3.3%
Type: AG 100L BIAB
Serve: Cool 4-6c
Notes: Easy drinking after work beer. Clean drinking, and bitter finish. Do not drink until 21-June-2011



Brewer: QldKev
Feedback: Yes, online
Style: Kilkevin
ABV: 4.4%
Type: AG 100L BIAB
Serve: Warm 8c 
Notes: Thinner like a Kilkenny, but roasted coffee notes of a Guinness. Designed to taste like a big beer without the big alcohol. Do not drink until 21-June-2011




QldKev


----------



## Kieren (14/6/11)

Nick,

Just sent my beers, hope you get them before the weekend for you to enjoy.

Kieren


----------



## NickB (14/6/11)

Thanks to the guys who have sent already!

Cheers


----------



## TonyC (14/6/11)

Maggus,
Sent mine late today, Choc stout. hope you enjoy all your spoils.

Regards Tony


----------



## Josh (14/6/11)

Muggus, as you were in the NSW Special Case Swap for all three cases, you'll have to wait until my Oktoberfest and Doppelbock are finished fermenting.


----------



## keifer33 (14/6/11)

Tasted mine tonight just to make sure it had carbed up enough. Will get onto sending it in the next few days NickB.


----------



## Muggus (14/6/11)

Josh said:


> Muggus, as you were in the NSW Special Case Swap for all three cases, you'll have to wait until my Oktoberfest and Doppelbock are finished fermenting.


Haha no worries mate.
Combine that with the upcoming HUB Caseswap, i've got the best part of 80 longnecks of beer coming my way in the next couple of weeks!


----------



## QldKev (16/6/11)

QldKev said:


> My 2 bottles will be in the post tomorrow
> 
> 
> Brewer: QldKev
> ...



I've been slack, so they will get in the post. As a bonus there is now another bottle.


Brewer: QldKev
Feedback: Yes, online
Style: Bohemian Pilsner
ABV: 4.8%
Type: AG 100L BIAB
Serve: Cool 6c 
Notes: Bohemian style pilsner, I've made it a bit more bitter than traditional. Great change from the Saaz based pils. First attempt at making this style.


QldKev


----------



## Pennywise (16/6/11)

Either sending an amber ale or a porter tomorrow, tasting tonight to see which is best out of the two


----------



## MattC (16/6/11)

Well done to the winners. 

Nick, will sort out my best beer and bottle from the keg this weekend and post early next week...

Cheers


----------



## keifer33 (16/6/11)

All posted NickB, I hope I used enough bubble wrap.


----------



## NickB (16/6/11)

Thanks all, looking forward to tasting some great beers! Let me know if you want feedback as I'll be doing BJCP judging sheets for these if I can as I need the practice! 

Cheers


----------



## hotchilli (16/6/11)

Onya Bullsneck - I sent off a Vienna Lager this arvo. Enjoy. Cheers.


----------



## Bizier (17/6/11)

Bullsneck, the second last serving of my imperial old ale is on its way to you as of yesterday.


----------



## yum beer (17/6/11)

NickB, bottle 'or 2' in post early next week.


----------



## peaky (17/6/11)

Muggus said:


> You bloody ripper! :beerbang:
> 
> I'm gobsmacked...this could well be the best thing to happen to me ever, possibly...
> 
> Thanks for organising this Kev. 'll be sending out PM's to people soon.



Muggus,

I posted a bottle to you today. Enjoy :icon_cheers:


----------



## vykuza (17/6/11)

NickB - your prize(s) went out today via our mail room, so it'll be there Mon-Weds. Would love a BJCP sheet!


----------



## NickB (17/6/11)

No worries NickR - will PM you when I've tasted. Would you like me to post the BJCP sheet in the tasting thread, or just email it to you?

Received StraussyStrauss' bottle this arvo, have stuck it in the fridge to chill down!

Cheers


----------



## vykuza (17/6/11)

Cheers Nick. I have no shame, so pop it in the tasting thread.


----------



## StraussyStrauss (17/6/11)

NickB said:


> No worries NickR - will PM you when I've tasted. Would you like me to post the BJCP sheet in the tasting thread, or just email it to you?
> 
> Received StraussyStrauss' bottle this arvo, have stuck it in the fridge to chill down!
> 
> Cheers



Ah my little soilder made it. Home in time for the weekend too! My beer has been furthur north than me!

Enjoy the little blighter.


----------



## bullsneck (17/6/11)

Thanks for all those who've sent their brews. Perfect timing for the weekend!!


----------



## NickB (17/6/11)

OK, StraussyStrauss is the first cab off the rank (and you thought I'd let it sit in the fridge all weekend.....!)

Style 11B Southern English Brown Ale, poured into the classic dimpled Pint Glass...




(Apologies for the poor quality pic)



Judging sheet.

Really nice way to cap off a Friday night. Enjoyable beer overall!

Thanks for your contribution!

Cheers


----------



## StraussyStrauss (18/6/11)

NickB said:


> View attachment 46442
> 
> Judging sheet.



Thanks Nick. What was I so nervous about??! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Muggus (20/6/11)

Beginning to fit alot like Christmas coming home this arvo.

Recieved beers from the following folks:
Mayor Of Mildura
Pennywise
TonyC
AussieJosh
Spork
Peakydh
JesterDarts

Thanks alot for sending your beers! 
I'm holding back sampling them just yet...an end of semester celebration is looming.
Looking forward to trying them and really appreciate the effort everyone went to!


----------



## Siborg (20/6/11)

Hey Nick.

Mate, I've been flat out. As soon as I get to the PO to get a carton to ship the bottle in, I'll be sending you a tasty american amber I've got in the keg


----------



## NickB (20/6/11)

No worries!

Have received StraussyStrauss' and Pimpsqueak's today.... Looking forward to some more 

Cheers


----------



## mxd (20/6/11)

I'll send mine off to Muggas tomorrow, I'll send 2 (1 brown porter and 1 Belgium dubbel) as I'm not too sure if I was using my CPBF the right way , I put em in plastic and it doesn't seal as well as glass so please drink asap, comments welcome on the forum

cheers
Matt


----------



## C-MOR (20/6/11)

1 bottle of my first ever AG beer sent to Nick B. I love it but id love some discerning feedback.

Also, at $11 a pop Australia Post is the real winner.


----------



## NickB (21/6/11)

Thanks C-MOR. Postage is a killer unfortunately. I still have to send my bottle to bullsneck - will get it posted either tomorrow or Thursday depending on when I'm near a PO.

Got two new packages today - from NickR and Kieren. Upon opening found two beers in each! Thanks heaps guys, really appreciate it. Will post feedback when I've tasted, which may not be until next week as I'm working all weekend replacing emergency lighting at Central Station. Oh well, think of the pay etc etc etc....ahem.

Cheers


----------



## .DJ. (21/6/11)

For Bullsneck
Brewer: .DJ.
Feedback: Yes, online
Style: Spiced/Specialty Beer
ABV: Approx 6%
Type: Extract 
Serve: Cool 4-6c
Notes: based on Chrismoose Ale as in the receipe DB. Christmas Pudding in a glass!!


----------



## QldKev (22/6/11)

Anyone got pics of their winnings. 



QldKev


----------



## jyo (22/6/11)

Muggus, I will post on Monday, mate. Amber Ale bottled up and coming your way


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (22/6/11)

Muggus & bullsneck, mine will be in the post tomorrow. Been waiting for the beer to carb up in the keg. You will both get a Schwarzbier in swing tops.


----------



## QldKev (22/6/11)

Should add, hopefully Aust post have managed to get mine to their destination by now.

QldKev


----------



## NickB (22/6/11)

Another beer arrived today, thanks Mckenry!

Bottle survived in tact but a little shaken up. Will keep it in the fridge for a week or so before trying.


Cheers


----------



## keifer33 (22/6/11)

Hope mine arrives safely in the next few days NickB


----------



## Malted (22/6/11)

NickB said:


> Another beer arrived today, thanks Mckenry!
> Bottle survived in tact but a little shaken up. Will keep it in the fridge for a week or so before trying.
> Cheers


Somehow I thought Xmas in July would mean one would send bottles in July! As I explained by PM to the recipient of my entry, in this case Nick, I got caught early by this.

Posted my Rye & Oat Robust Porter to you today. 

I had said a few more weeks via PM because,
(1) I thought I would be away for work and 
(2) I thought batch number one would not be so good and was waiting on batch number two (a different Rye Robust Porter recipe) to do it's thing. 

But heck I didn't go away and batch one has mellowed and tasted pretty good out of secondary! Batch number two is still doing it's thing and I am keen to uphold my promise sooner rather than later. So I have sent a bottle of batch #1 to you Nick.
It was only bottled last Sunday so it will probably need a couple of months maturing/conditioning.

Cheers to you Nick, regards Malted.

PS y'all, at $3.50 for the AusPost Winebox and $13 for postage, it is cheaper to play the real lotto.


----------



## Spork (22/6/11)

I think mine cost $10.60 for postage. (2kg satchel). Wine box? Pfft. Old beer carton and gaffa tape.


----------



## NickB (22/6/11)

I usually use the 3kg Express Post satchel (~12??) and lots of bubble wrap. I only send PET's, and no issues at all so far. Postage tubes are good as well, but not sure what the postage cost is... Will find out tomorrow when I hit the PO and send my beer to bullsneck.

Malted - thanks mate! Conditioning time will not be an issue. Have plenty to drink from this little win, plus I'll have the Xmas in July Swap Beers on the 9th as well. And SWMBO complains there are already too many bottles in the fridge.... She ain't seen nothin' yet!

Muhahahaha!

Cheers


----------



## pimpsqueak (22/6/11)

NickB said:


> Postage tubes are good as well, but not sure what the postage cost is... Will find out tomorrow when I hit the PO and send my beer to bullsneck.



Are you recycling the one I sent? 
No idea on the postage I'm afraid... that one was shouted by the company :beer:


----------



## Malted (22/6/11)

NickB said:


> I usually use the 3kg Express Post satchel (~12??) and lots of bubble wrap. I only send PET's, and no issues at all so far. Postage tubes are good as well, but not sure what the postage cost is... Will find out tomorrow when I hit the PO and send my beer to bullsneck.



Trap for the new players huh. Yeah I sent mine in a *Coopers Longneck*! I had some PET's but thought most folks don't like them! It's beer carton and gaffa tape around a PET next time for this bloke! Bw ha ha.


----------



## NickB (22/6/11)

Pimpsqueak - yep, will recycle if it's a cheaper option than the usual 3kg satchel. Got LOTS of bubble wrap already 

Malted - Exactly why I don't send fragile anything (especially fragile beers!) via AusPost. I was once told they have to be able to withstand a fall of 2.5m into a sorting container, and have packages up to 4kg falling on top of them from the same height. One of the little tidbits from my uncle after he retired as a postie!

Cheers


----------



## QldKev (22/6/11)

My entries were PET bottles in a 3kg post bag. I think it is the cheapest way.

QldKev


----------



## NickB (23/6/11)

Beers from Kiefer33 & C-MOR turned up this arvo in one piece!

Just chucked them in the fridge. Cheers guys!


----------



## keifer33 (23/6/11)

Horray mine arrived safe. Enjoy mate.


----------



## Muggus (23/6/11)

So I stumble out of the class this arvo with 4 bottles of free wine and a big cheesy grin on my face...last day of term.
Arrive home to be greeted with a metric fuckload of beer waiting for me on my doorstep...
Manticle
McKenry
TMC
QLD Kev x 3
Ekul - got a 1.25L bottle and Corona bottle?
Another Ash
MXD x 2

Thanks a million folks. I'm gonna get stuck into these ASAP...after I polish off these wines... :chug:


----------



## C-MOR (23/6/11)

NickB said:


> Beers from Kiefer33 & C-MOR turned up this arvo in one piece!
> 
> Just chucked them in the fridge. Cheers guys!



Yay! I feel all warm and fuzzy, like a real little community member, part of something special.

Enjoy it, i am.


----------



## QldKev (23/6/11)

Muggus said:


> So I stumble out of the class this arvo with 4 bottles of free wine and a big cheesy grin on my face...last day of term.
> Arrive home to be greeted with a metric fuckload of beer waiting for me on my doorstep...
> Manticle
> McKenry
> ...




haha, Ekul drinks Corona


----------



## Muggus (23/6/11)

QldKev said:


> haha, Ekul drinks Corona


 :lol: Apparently it's a cider... Might be the first cab off the rank... the sooner I get rid of a Corona bottle out of my house the better!


----------



## TmC (23/6/11)

Glad it arrives safe and sound, not the best beer you will drink but at least its made from grain  Im a rookie and went for the wine box. Box plus postage set me back $17.50. And thats only from QLD - NSW!


----------



## QldKev (23/6/11)

TmC said:


> Glad it arrives safe and sound, not the best beer you will drink but at least its made from grain  Im a rookie and went for the wine box. Box plus postage set me back $17.50. And thats only from QLD - NSW!



Now you've said that I can see the feedback, you will have the best beer


----------



## TmC (23/6/11)

Reverse psychology, works 60% of the time, all the time B)


----------



## adryargument (23/6/11)

For Bullsneck

Brewer: adryargument
Feedback: Yes, online
Style: Irish Red Ale
ABV: Approx 5.2% ?? - Didn't record this one. 1.048 -> 1.10 from memory.....
Type: AG
Serve: However you wish, give it a fortnight or two. Bottled last Sunday. (First time i have bottled in 4 years.. Check that your letterbox is still standing, there may be two mailbombs in there!)
Notes: Based loosely on an Irish Red, with an emphasis on more maltier malts for an overall malt heavy beer.


----------



## Muggus (23/6/11)

adryargument said:


> ABV: Approx 5.2% ?? - Didn't record this one. 1.048 -> 1.10 from memory.....


Never heard of a beer going UP in gravity whilst fermenting...


----------



## ekul (23/6/11)

you might want to let the cider sit upright for a week or two in the fridge. It was crystal clear when i sent it and tasting really nice, its nearly a year old i should think.


----------



## Muggus (23/6/11)

ekul said:


> you might want to let the cider sit upright for a week or two in the fridge. It was crystal clear when i sent it and tasting really nice, its nearly a year old i should think.


Yeah, alot of them are a bit shaken up from the trip, so i'm reluctant to open anything straight away.
This slight bit of rust on the cap kinda suggests a bit of age...and don't feel discouraged, some of the best brews i've ever tried, the crown seals have almost been rusted through!


----------



## NickB (24/6/11)

Next up for me, NickR's Cream Ale




Poured a beautiful colour....





A really enjoyable beer, Nick. Better than my previous efforts at a Cream Ale, anyway!!!

Cheers


----------



## vykuza (24/6/11)

Wow! Thanks Nick! I'm glad you enjoyed it. I finished the last of it yesterday afternoon, and there might be one on the cards toward the end of winter for some spring afternoon drinking.

The recipe was tied to the bottle, but it's just 80% Weyermann pilsner, 20% instant polenta from Woolies, 17-18IBU at 60 minutes (in this case using up some of the last of my Sorachi Ace) and Wyeast 1007 at 18C. Mash temp was 66c - 75 minutes. 1.044OG. 2 weeks in the fermenter and cleared with some gelatine.


----------



## NickB (26/6/11)

Next up the block, is Kiefer33's APA:




Nice golden amber colour, slight haze





An enjoyable beer on a warm afternoon, after 7 days straight at work  Well done!

Cheers


----------



## keifer33 (26/6/11)

Cheers NickB for the feedback. Was also a bit disappointed with the malt backing so will definitely be trying to improve next time. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## NickB (26/6/11)

OK, continuing the American theme for the day....

Next up is C-MOR's APA





Poured a beautiful amber colour, but somewhat cloudy...





A very nice malt-focused APA! Well done!

Cheers


----------



## thelastspud (27/6/11)

How many photos are you going to take of beers sitting on top of your computer before you knock one over? :unsure: 
Don't say it'll never happen to you


----------



## mfeighan (27/6/11)

its ok, as its only a mac


----------



## thelastspud (27/6/11)

:lol: 
very true.


----------



## NickB (27/6/11)

Malted - got your beer this arvo 

Cheers


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (27/6/11)

Can someone re-cap the cheapest way to send a bottle (I don't bottle in PET) in the post, whilst giving a good chance to the bottle to survive the trip. (Just FMI - In case I'm lucky enough to win a QABC place and need to send to ADE).

Cheers

Goomba


----------



## Malted (27/6/11)

NickB said:


> Malted - got your beer this arvo
> 
> Cheers




Terrific! 
Fancy labelling huh. :lol: 
I'd be keen for to see a score  review posted but it has only been in the bottle a week. Probably be August before it hits it's straps.


----------



## NickB (28/6/11)

Got a nice surprise this arvo to find 4 packages had arrived!!!

Thanks to Bullsneck, yum beer, Seemax and Matt C.

Your beers will be enjoyed, and feedback will be given!

Cheers


----------



## winkle (28/6/11)

NickB said:


> Got a nice surprise this arvo to find 4 packages had arrived!!!
> 
> Thanks to Bullsneck, yum beer, Seemax and Matt C.
> 
> ...


Good work Nick.

"Yes dear, but I must drink 4 beers *TONIGHT* since people are waiting for feedback, its not like I want to or anything." :icon_cheers:


----------



## itmechanic (28/6/11)

Muggus and Bullsneck, express posted you both an old ale today, sorry about the wait.

Bulsneck, sorry its not an Irish Red as discussed, didnt want you to have to wait any longer. I hope you enjoy it all the same.

Online feedback appreciated.

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## C-MOR (28/6/11)

NickB said:


> OK, continuing the American theme for the day....
> 
> Next up is C-MOR's APA
> 
> ...


Glad you liked it cobber. It was all gone pretty quick around here. As stated its my first AG. Very interested to get you feed back, a guy at one of the sponsors above(pretty sure he's BJCP certified) said it was far from bitter enough for style. He did proceed to pour the whole bottle out into plastic cups and give me the bottle back, took that as another compliment. Upping the hop character is duely noted.
Recipe is from brewing classic styles, apa with caramel, recommend it to anyone, drank it cold, warm, highly carbed and low carbed. drinkable drinkable drinkable
THanks again.


----------



## NickB (29/6/11)

Sorry for my slackness bullneck. Express post satchel on it's way to you as of this arvo, should get it tomorrow or Friday at the latest.

Cheers


----------



## bullsneck (29/6/11)

Got a few bottles today, thanks to itmechanic and adryargument (which wasn't so dry, one bottle was in pieces).

Cheers, will consume soon.


----------



## bullsneck (2/7/11)

Thanks to cdbrown07 for the Scottish Ale and NickB for the Mild AND the Rye ESB. Looking forward to tasting thesefor sure.


----------



## NickB (2/7/11)

Bear in mind the Rye ESB was only kegged about 5 days ago, and carbonation will be a little down. Hit 5.7%ABV as well!

Enjoy mate!

Cheers


----------



## bradsbrew (2/7/11)

5 days! Can't believe you'd send such an old stale beer Nick. :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB (3/7/11)

I know, Brad. Gotta get rid of the Good'uns so I can keg another batch... 

But pretty happy with the ESB, although not a lot of Rye character. Slight spiciness, but maybe let the bottle condition for a week or three, the alcohol notes and esters are slightly overpowering ATM, although I just drank another jug, and at 5.7%, I'm not complaining 

Mild is good, but a little too much peated malt coming through (I only used 50g, honest!) and slightly too thin body wise. Adjustments being made to next batch. Will forward a bottle to you if I remember Bullsneck 

Cheers


EDIT: tip for the young players - if you're sending a PET bottle of beer to someone, the smallest bag they'll fit in is a 3KG Express Post Satchel (@ $12). You could send the one, but if you're bottling in PET, you can fit 3 bottles in the same satchel at no extra cost - all you need is a few layers of Bubble Wrap. Handy Hints brought to you by NickB's Rye ESB™. Drink one tonight™......


Ahem.....


----------



## jyo (4/7/11)

Muggus- posted this afternoon, mate.
Cheers, John.


----------



## adryargument (4/7/11)

bullsneck said:


> Got a few bottles today, thanks to itmechanic and adryargument (which wasn't so dry, one bottle was in pieces).
> 
> Cheers, will consume soon.



Definitely disappointed by that,
Will ship another two this week :icon_cheers:


----------



## bullsneck (4/7/11)

No need to worry about that, we'll give that one to the brewing gods like the 6 or so hydrometers I've owned. Still got one, so I'll savour it.


----------



## adryargument (4/7/11)

bullsneck said:


> No need to worry about that, we'll give that one to the brewing gods like the 6 or so hydrometers I've owned. Still got one, so I'll savour it.



Not to worry - post office somehow gave me free postage last time, must be the karma police.


----------



## cwbrown07 (5/7/11)

bullsneck said:


> Thanks to cdbrown07 for the Scottish Ale and NickB for the Mild AND the Rye ESB. Looking forward to tasting thesefor sure.




No problems - glad to hear it arraived safely and hope you enjoy it. Happy to hear your thoughts if you are so inclined.


----------



## Muggus (8/7/11)

Been a bit tardy with my collection of beers. Got a few over the past week:
Mikey x 2
drfad
Itmechanic
Aus Rider 22
Jyo
Booyablack
Proudscum x 2

Thanks for the beers guys. I'm finally getting my ass into gear this arvo...it's gonna be a big night! :icon_drunk:


----------



## bullsneck (8/7/11)

Thanks to Toolio666 for the beer. Will get round to drinking all these fine ales shortly.

Also, I will be bottling my American Stout this weekend Muggus. Would you like me to send it straight away or give it two weeks to condition?


----------



## Muggus (8/7/11)

bullsneck said:


> Also, I will be bottling my American Stout this weekend Muggus. Would you like me to send it straight away or give it two weeks to condition?


If it's convienient for you mate, then by all means.

I've got a bit of a daunting task ahead of me....


----------



## QldKev (8/7/11)

Muggus said:


> If it's convienient for you mate, then by all means.
> 
> I've got a bit of a daunting task ahead of me....
> View attachment 46950



That's a serious amount of beers to sample, it looks great to see them altogether like that. Hope you enjoy them.

QldKev


----------



## Florian (8/7/11)

Nick, you will be getting mine tomorrow at the case swap. 

Bullsneck, yours will go into express post on Tuesday. Apart from the Schwarzbier I'll also send you a bottle of my swap beer, German Trash, which is a Pils only hopped with ISO hops and aroma extract straight into the keg. 

If there is space left in the satchel I might throw something else in there too.


----------



## NickB (15/7/11)

Just got home to another package - thanks to Potof4x for the two awesome looking beers!!!

Cheers!


----------



## NickB (15/7/11)

OK guys, apart from the two people who have contacted me RE: my entries, I'm only missing a beer from Siborg. Cheers to all for posting, and I'll get back onto the judging ASAP!

Cheers!


----------



## bullsneck (15/7/11)

Thanks again to adryargument. Had one of the Reds. Beautiful drinking.


----------



## Florian (15/7/11)

Hey Nick, did my bottle turn up at all, possibly in your swap case? If not I'll bottle you another of my precious last liters of Schwarz, and maybe you would also like a bottle of IPA? :lol:


----------



## NickB (15/7/11)

Nope, a no show Florian... Don't worry too much, if you happen to have a spare bottle just maybe bring it to BABBs for me. Otherwise I had the Schwarz at the swap, and it was nice 

Well done on the IPA win, too


----------



## itmechanic (21/7/11)

How are they drinking guys? Very Jealous!


----------



## bullsneck (21/7/11)

I tell you about yours in about 2hrs, on the way home now. Looking forward to it!


----------



## bullsneck (21/7/11)

Also sent you the American Stout Muggus. Beat the 5pm deadline at the PO by a minute. Had one last night. Can drink now, but it won't hurt to let it be.


----------



## Siborg (21/7/11)

NickB said:


> Nope, a no show Florian... Don't worry too much, if you happen to have a spare bottle just maybe bring it to BABBs for me. Otherwise I had the Schwarz at the swap, and it was nice
> 
> Well done on the IPA win, too


Just going to go on record to aplogise to Nick for my slackness. I bought the express post bag and plenty of bubble wrap - just haven't got around to bottling. I was kind of turned off after using my counter pressure filler to bottle my swap.

I've got a sturdy coopers bottle (which should be hassle free) and get that filled and mailed to you asap.


----------



## NickB (21/7/11)

No worries mate, was thinking for a minute I may have chucked it in the fridge without checking it off my list... Anyway, not drastic hurry, still have plenty to drink and review - will get onto it this 'long weekend' - well in between brewing and helping out at the BABBs comp judging.... 

Cheers


----------



## Muggus (22/7/11)

Apologies all. Been WAY behind on my replies...let me begin...




*Beer: Ekul - Cider
Date: 25th June 11
Details: 330mL Corona bottle
Sampling Notes:*
The bottled had me worried, in more ways than one. Not sure if cider can suffer light strike; doesnt have hops so probably not; but this is apparently a year old anyway and seems like a good way to start off a Beer Lotto.

Pours out quite a clear straw glass of cider. Bit of bubbly white foam rises up and falls relatively swiftly.

Aroma has that atypical bit of funk you get with non-commercial ciders; cooked apple, brown sugar, celery, asparagus, white pepper, bit of cardamon-like spice, the slightest hint of acetaldehyde, but not in a derogatory way.

Carbonation is a tad course, without being over effervescent and nasty. Palate length is somewhat short, support acid hits a spike then dissipates leaving a slightly chalky finish to it. The mouthfeel is actually quite nice and full, just wish it hung around longer.

The flavour reminds me why I prefer non-commercial cider; sure theres a bit of watery red delicious apple character in there, but its everything else that makes it interesting; bread crust, more white pepper and celery stalk, an interesting unripe guava note and citrus peel. Finishes bone dry, lingering leafy herbaceousness.

Totally reminds me of the from juice ciders Ive made over the years. I can see why ciders like this arent commercially successful, but theres a certain romance and complexity to them that makes them a drink unto themselves plus I just like funky stuff. Cheers Luke!


----------



## Muggus (22/7/11)

*Beer: McKenry American Brown Ale
Date: 15th July 11
Details: 750ml PET bottle w/ label packaged 2/2/11 4.7% 70IBU
Sampling Notes:*
Pours a billowing pillowy slightly off-white head that eventually dies down. Copper sort of body, reasonable clarity.

Get some grassy, spicy, woody sort of hops on the nose with a dash of biscuity malt. A waft of green apple (acetaldehyde) comes through which is a slight bit off-putting at grabs my attention more than the other elements should.

Medium body, carbonation is spot on. Firm bitterness, finishes relatively dry, bit of phenolic twang mid-palate seems to go with the initial acetaldehyde character, somewhat confirming a mild infection of sorts.

Nice bit of slightly chocolatey biscuit malt upfront, maybe a bit short-lived. Hops follow up with those aforementioned spicy woody hops, dried leaves come to mind, like bay leaves, bit of ripe stonefruit in there too. Finish is a bit phenolic without being astringent.

The flavours are there but that mild infection seems to spoil it a bitspose Im a bit sensitive to these things though. Be nice to have a bit more oomph to the malt, but the basis of a good beer it certain there. Cheers McKenry, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Muggus (22/7/11)

*Beer: Resurrection Brewery (Proudscum) Californian Common
Date: 8th July 11
Details: 500mL bottle w/ label 4.7% bottled 21.5.11
Sampling Notes:*
Amber body with a bit of haze (probably my fault for shaking the bottle!). Holds a creamy white head throughout.

Malt nose toffee, biscuit, touch of butterscotch and vanilla, the latter perhaps not from malt. Earthy hops detectable.

Full bodied, chewy malt texture, carbonation spot on.

Sweet toffee malts, burnt caramel, woody hops and dried apricot. Moderate bitterness with a bit of dryness on the finish.

Not a style Im hugely familiar I think Anchor Steam beer fits in here? but it certainly has a definitive toffeed malt character and texture that seems very much to style and is enjoyable. Cheers Proudscum!


----------



## Muggus (22/7/11)

*Beer: QLDKev Aussie Gold
Date: 10th July 11
Details: 600mL PET bottle 3.3% - easy drinking afterwork beer
Sampling Notes:*
Golden boy, reasonable clarity, small head slowly dies off to a white ring.

Get a nice bit of floral, lemon rind hop on the nose; subtle but pleasant. Faint metallic twang upfront but it seems to blow off.

Medium body, very good for abv, low prickly carbonation, drops off a bit towards finish.

Sweet slightly doughy malt upfront, those nice subtle hops make a welcome resurgence. Dries out on the finish, bitterness quite low; clean and refreshing.

Didnt drink it after work; a ride around the block was enough for me haha! Geez it went down easy, the sort of beer I could drink one after another and be happy all night; be great off cask! Cheers Kev.


----------



## Shed101 (22/7/11)

Hi guys,

Due to a bit of a stuff up with the Qld Xmas in July caseswap cases I've ended up, inadvertently, with NickB's Schwarz. 

Tempting as it is to just drink it, I might just be nice and post it to wherever it's supposed to be - but I draw the line at reading through the thread and working out who it needs to go to.

Good Samaritans need a hand, so can someone tell me where to send it?


----------



## NickB (22/7/11)

Hey Mate,

The beer is actually Florian's, and was supposed to make it home with me! Don't go out of your way to send it down, but if you happen to be around the city in a week or so's time, I can grab it from near Central Station to save you the postage. 

Cheers


----------



## Shed101 (22/7/11)

Ahhhh, ok. Well I won't be in brissy for a few weeks, but i'll let you know when I am and we can have a shandy or two at the Platform and do the handover.


----------



## NickB (22/7/11)

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Muggus (22/7/11)

*Beer: Mikey Yorkshire Bitter
Date: 10th July 11
Details: 500mL bottle 5.2%
Sampling Notes:*
Bronze body, decent clarity, leaves a small persistent off-white head leaving good lace.

Straight away the aroma had me charmed; toffee, molasses, biscuit, good bit of cocoa with dried leafy hops earthy and spice with a hint of dark fruit esters.

Smooth palate with good richness and low creamy carbonation.

Plenty of complex malt ; sweet biscuit, burnt caramel, and vanilla combining with leafy, earthy hops. Somewhat subdued bitterness leaves the beer towards the sweeter end of the spectrum, but in a good way. Some welcome fruit esters on the finish.

Really enjoyed this beer! Beautiful malt and complimentary hop character. Almost verging on a brown ale of sorts. Cheers Mikey loved it!


----------



## Shed101 (22/7/11)

NickB said:


> Sounds like a plan!


Better hope I don't just do an InCider and drink it


----------



## Muggus (22/7/11)

*Beer: MXD Brown Porter
Date: 10th July 11
Details: 750mL PET bottle
Sampling Notes:*
Presents a deep reddish bronze body with creamy beige head that hangs around.

Good nose packed full of cocoa, caf latt and molasses. Theres a touch of earthy hop in there that adds a nice edge of complexity overall.

Medium-to-full body, relatively dry body, medium carbonation. Not a great deal of roast astringency in there, which is ideal for a porter.

Delicious chocolate malts on the body. Flavour drops off somewhat abruptly, leaving the finish dry and moderately bitter.

Tasty beer. Enjoyable dark malt character without a huge amount of richness, making it quite a quaffer. Cheers Matt.


----------



## Muggus (22/7/11)

*Beer: Peakydh All-grain APA
Date: 22nd July 11 
Details: 750mL bottled 9.4.11 5% Cascade Wyeast 1056
Sampling Notes:*
Pours an attractive creamy white head atop a deep golden/copper body with good clarity.

Subdued aroma. Pleasant hop citrus, tropical fruit, woody spice, with a good amount of supporting lightly caramelised malt.

Full bodied, medium carbonation, love the texture has a certain stickiness to it. Very clean overall.
Reveals a bit more on the body; sweet cereal malts, golden syrup, pine needle, lime, guava, ripe peach. Firm bitterness to finish, seriously begging for another sip.

Really enjoyed this beer! Sure its an APA steers clear of the standard nasal hop assault and nothing else sort of beer, instead has great texture, and depth and persistence of malt and hop flavour. Top drop, cheers Dale!


----------



## peaky (22/7/11)

You're welcome Muggus, glad you enjoyed it, cheers for the feedback :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB (22/7/11)

Shed101 said:


> Better hope I don't just do an InCider and drink it



Surely not! You've got much more...... ummm... hair than he does.... h34r:


----------



## under (22/7/11)

Shed101 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Due to a bit of a stuff up with the Qld Xmas in July caseswap cases I've ended up, inadvertently, with NickB's Schwarz.
> 
> ...



I say. Let him keep the stuff up. Post another and go for a beer


----------



## mxd (22/7/11)

Muggus said:


> View attachment 47192
> 
> 
> *Beer: MXD Brown Porter
> ...



ta, hopefully my cpbf filling of the dubbel held up


----------



## proudscum (22/7/11)

Muggus said:


> View attachment 47189
> 
> 
> *Beer: Resurrection Brewery (Proudscum) Californian Common
> ...


glad you enjoyed i have one bottle left from my swap batch,people seem to be enjoying it i might have to crack another one out with a little less crystal.the other bottle has less crystal but was dry hopped.
cheers scum


----------



## Muggus (24/7/11)

*Beer: Manticle AG Challenger Bitter
Date: 22nd July 11 
Details: 750mL Wyeast 1026
Sampling Notes:*
Good looking pint of beer; bronze body, bit of clarity there with a small persistence off-white head.

Earthy aroma. Seems to be a combination of nutty, biscuity toffeed malts with dark plummy esters, dried fruits and spicy British hops.

Medium-full body, length is a slight bit abrupt and dries out quickly. Smooth cask-like carbonation is welcome.

Complex malt characters of molasses, heavily toasted bread and roasted nuts on the body, providing a nice mouth coating sweetness. Earthy hops persist with notes of vanilla, woody spice and plum skin. Finishes somewhat phenolic, and a solid bitterness that cuts through the richness.

Rather tasty number this one. More towards the ESB sort of end of a bitter, packed full of flavour across the board. Cheers Andrew, enjoyed it!


----------



## Muggus (24/7/11)

*Beer: JesterDarts Autumn Amber Ale
Date: 22nd July 11 
Details: 750mL Wyeast 1026
Sampling Notes:*
Reddish amber body, decent clarity. Small offwhite head leaves solid lace in its wake.

Lovely caramel malt aroma. Bit of biscuit and bread crust in there. Faint nod of leafy hops, and perhaps a fruity ester?

Medium-to-full body, nice medium carbonation, well balanced.

Nice nutty caramel malts on the body. Bit of earthy hop in there provides a decent hit of bitterness. Some possibly ester-derived fruits on the finish.

A no-nonsense amber ale. Well brewed and flavoursome, cant ask for much more. Cheers Jack,


----------



## Muggus (24/7/11)

*Beer: TMC AGGA(all grain golden ale?)
Date: 23rd July 11 
Details: 750mL PET bottle bottled 20/05/11 3.9%
Sampling Notes:*
Pours a dark golden body with a reasonable amount of clarity. Head is a bit short-lived.

Grainy malt aroma, bit of twang about it, possibly DMS? Get some orange-like hops to it, not overt, just supporting.

Medium carbonation and body, has a drying texture to itwheat malt?

More of that bready/grainy/cereal malt on the body with subtle citrus hops. Finishes mildly bitter, lingering sort of tinned corn character.

I think you may have a bit of DMS in here. How long do you boil for? It might come from the use of pilsner malt, and can be boiled off with a longer boil (90min+). Other that it seems clean and just easy drinking. Cheers TMC!


----------



## bullsneck (26/7/11)

Just cracked a darkie in a Grolsch bottle. Sorry, lost track of who sent that one.

Anyhow, it was delicious!! Schwartz bier?


----------



## manticle (26/7/11)

Muggus said:


> View attachment 47248
> 
> *Beer: Manticle AG Challenger Bitter......................
> 
> ...



Thanks Muggus. Glad you enjoyed. 

As you remember, I was a little dubious about this one. I have more confidence in the porter I sent you.

This recipe is in the db and was absolutely delicious the first time I brewed it. However the hops I used were 11.5 (ish) % and challenger are usually closer to half that. Subsequent lots I got were around 6.5% and while I upped the bittering to hit IBU in this, I left the flavour and aroma additions as is. The effect was significant - wish I could have sent the first version of this beer. Even if you didn't like it, I would have been proud of what I sent.

Anyway definitely ESB end of the spectrum and definitely worth me tweaking to work out the balance with the lower aa hops.

Cheers.


----------



## mckenry (27/7/11)

Muggus said:


> View attachment 47186
> 
> 
> *Beer: McKenry American Brown Ale
> ...



Hey Muggus,
Sorry to hear about the infection  
The keg was really good in Feb. I bottled off the leftovers and was hoping to age these for a while (hence why I said I hadnt tried it from the bottle yet). Will be interesting to see if NickB gets the same. Think I'll have to try some this weekend. Guess I should have tried some from the bottle before posting. Assumed it would be good as the keg was good. Assumptions, assumptions....
Apologies. I'll send something else when I next bottle a few.
mckenry


----------



## NickB (27/7/11)

Have yet to post the judging sheet, but I don't recall noticing any infection... Will post the sheet tonight if I remember...

Cheers


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (27/7/11)

bullsneck said:


> Just cracked a darkie in a Grolsch bottle. Sorry, lost track of who sent that one.
> 
> Anyhow, it was delicious!! Schwartz bier?



Hi mate.

That would be mine I would assume. I sent a Schwartzbier in the grolsch swingtop. Glad you enjoyed it. How was the carbonation? I am still getting the hang of my CPBF...


----------



## TmC (27/7/11)

Muggus said:


> View attachment 47250
> 
> *Beer: TMC AGGA(all grain golden ale?)
> Date: 23rd July 11
> ...



Yeah i cant get rid of the taste, its a bit overpowering and i have made better beers from kits using spec grain rather than all grain. Next time i brew i will give the boil a little bit longer, 90-120 minutes.


----------



## Muggus (27/7/11)

TmC said:


> Yeah i cant get rid of the taste, its a bit overpowering and i have made better beers from kits using spec grain rather than all grain. Next time i brew i will give the boil a little bit longer, 90-120 minutes.


Did you use Pilsner malt?
As a result of the kilning process, certain pale malts, pilsner in particular, tend to produce pre-cusorary products to dimethyl sulfide (DMS), which are leeched out into the wort during mashing.
The good thing is however, boiling for around 90min will blow off all of those DMS characters, leaving you with a much cleaner malt profile.


----------



## mfeighan (28/7/11)

Muggus said:


> View attachment 47191
> 
> 
> *Beer: Mikey Yorkshire Bitter
> ...



glad you enjoyed it, i was kind of worried of infection as I poured it straight from the keg faucet.


----------



## TmC (28/7/11)

Muggus said:


> Did you use Pilsner malt?
> As a result of the kilning process, certain pale malts, pilsner in particular, tend to produce pre-cusorary products to dimethyl sulfide (DMS), which are leeched out into the wort during mashing.
> The good thing is however, boiling for around 90min will blow off all of those DMS characters, leaving you with a much cleaner malt profile.



Yeah i think the recipe was mostly pils because it was so cheap. Will have another crack today and boil for 120 minutes to see how that turns out. Cheers for the feedback.


----------



## NickB (2/8/11)

OK, finally got around to scanning in another couple of reviews....

First up was McKenry's American Brown Ale:





Poured a beautiful colour, great head retention...





Nice beer mate!

Cheers


----------



## NickB (2/8/11)

Next up was Bullsneck's Mild:





Colour was spot on, the photography was not 





A nice mild Bullsneck, though a little light-on body wise.

Cheers


----------



## NickB (2/8/11)

Oh, and thanks to Florian for offering up another bottle to me when the original mysteriously went walkies at the case swap.... 

Cheers!


----------



## mckenry (3/8/11)

Muggus said:


> View attachment 47186
> 
> 
> *Beer: McKenry American Brown Ale
> ...






mckenry said:


> Hey Muggus,
> Sorry to hear about the infection
> The keg was really good in Feb. I bottled off the leftovers and was hoping to age these for a while (hence why I said I hadnt tried it from the bottle yet). Will be interesting to see if NickB gets the same. Think I'll have to try some this weekend. Guess I should have tried some from the bottle before posting. Assumed it would be good as the keg was good. Assumptions, assumptions....
> Apologies. I'll send something else when I next bottle a few.
> mckenry






NickB said:


> OK, finally got around to scanning in another couple of reviews....
> 
> First up was McKenry's American Brown Ale:
> 
> ...



Isnt that funny? Same beer to both you guys.
Glad someone enjoyed it :unsure: 
Muggus - sorry (again) for that infection. I tried the last two bottles over the weekend just gone. Whilst the hops up front had dulled somewhat from what I remembered from the keg, and the caramel malt was coming through more, I couldnt detect any infection, acetaldehyde or other off flavours. Think you got a rogue bottle. I will send you another bottle of something next time I bottle.


----------



## Muggus (3/8/11)

mckenry said:


> Isnt that funny? Same beer to both you guys.
> Glad someone enjoyed it :unsure:
> Muggus - sorry (again) for that infection. I tried the last two bottles over the weekend just gone. Whilst the hops up front had dulled somewhat from what I remembered from the keg, and the caramel malt was coming through more, I couldnt detect any infection, acetaldehyde or other off flavours. Think you got a rogue bottle. I will send you another bottle of something next time I bottle.


I'd say it must've been a rogue bottle, which sucks because it's not easy to prevent something like that...it could have come down to something like transport or storage, which you have no control over as is. 

No need to send another though...like i mentioned it wasn't terrible by any stretch of the imagination.

Just looking the pics and Nicks description of the brew, definately similiar, though it pour quite a big foam when I had it so maybe it was too shaken up or something?

Anyway, hopefully it's just a one off, and cheers for the beer!
Mike


----------



## Josh (4/8/11)

Muggus, I got to Speers Point yesterday, but by the time we were done and I'd visited, I didn't have the detour to your place in me before coming home. 

I left the bottles with my mate who should be up your way on Friday. He has your address and instructions.

Traditional Bock and Russian Imperial Stout coming your way.


----------



## NickB (21/8/11)

Just a quick update - haven't reviewed any more beers due to work overtaking things lately. Will be back into it over the next week or two.

Cheers


----------



## bullsneck (21/8/11)

Florian,

Just had your 'German Trash'. It was very nice, low carbonation, but a good drop indeed.


----------



## Florian (21/8/11)

Cheers mate, glad you liked it. Hadn't had one myself for a while, should give one a go and see how those ISO hops are with a bit more age on them. 

Let me know what you think of the Schwarzbier, that would probably be my pick out of the two, but I'm not trying to influence you... :lol:


----------



## bullsneck (21/8/11)

Will do. There's been a few Schwartzbiers in the post. It's a style I've never had previously but am more and more interested in brewing. Perhaps after the Munich Dunkel has finished in primary. Grab a bit of slurry and away I go.


----------



## NickB (22/8/11)

It's been hard work, but I've been back into the reviews on my 'Brewday from Hell' aka 'my drill made the magic smoke' aka my day off that I should have stayed in bed... -_- 

Kieren's NZ IPA:




Lovely!




Nice mate! Wish I had more than 500ml!

Pop in if you're ever visiting 

Cheers!


----------



## Kieren (22/8/11)

NickB said:


> It's been hard work, but I've been back into the reviews on my 'Brewday from Hell' aka 'my drill made the magic smoke' aka my day off that I should have stayed in bed... -_-
> 
> Kieren's NZ IPA:
> 
> ...



Cheers Nick,

Glad you got around to tasting the NWPA. Hopefully hadn't lost too much hop punch. I have another batch conditioning now, half on oak, which I'm looking foward to tapping.

Kieren


----------



## NickB (22/8/11)

Ooooh, oak.. Lovely! Gotta get me some barrels  If you're ever up this way, call in for a beer or seventeen!

Cheers!


----------



## Muggus (8/9/11)

Catchup is required...




*Beer: Pennywise - Porter*
Date: 23rd July 11 
Details: ~450mL Grolsch swingtop
Sampling Notes:
Deep chocolate brown body. Tan head forms well and sticks around for the most part.

Plenty of chocolate malt on the nose. Bit of roasted nut and biscuit add complexity, kind of liquorice and dark fruits in there too. Very nice!

Full bodied, lovely smooth almost velvet-like texture with low-ish carbonation.

More chocolate-y malts, fusing with some rich caramel and sweet biscuit malts. Hint of dark fruits on a clean moderately bitter finish.

Nice drop. Very well balanced with ticks in all boxes for flavour. Cheers Pennywise!



*Beer: Booyablack Dr Smurtos Golden Ale*
Date: 24th July 2011
Details: 750mL bottle 5.0% AG-BIAB
Sampling Notes:
Believe it or not, this is the first time Ive officially tried a beer made to this recipe; looking forward to it.

Reasonably clean clear bright golden body, small but dense white head holds on leaving lace.

Nice fruity aroma, very much reminiscent of JSGA; orange peel, stonefruits, leafy/grass hops. Background of grainy pale malts.

Medium-to-light body, moderate length, dries out quite quickly.
Hops not a prevalent on the body; bit of ripe melon, citrus and grass, with a grainy, cereal malt. Finishes with moderate bitterness, bit drying, perhaps just a twang of DMS on there.

Certainly could be fooled in this being JSGA, very much on song with the malt and hop character. Cheers Jim!



*Beer: TonyC Double Choc Stout*
Date: 5th August 11
Details: 750mL bottle w/ label and awesome info sheet 5.2% bottled 01.03.2010
Sampling Notes:
Jet black body, slight ruby edges. Tan head is very tight, holds well. 

Roasted malt nose. Mocha coffee, roasted nut, cocoa, some caramel and dried fruit possibly aged character. Quite complimentary.

Medium-to-full sort of body, smooth medium carbonation, nice creaminess to the texture, not too acrid on the finish.

Moderate sort of roast to the flavour; bitter chocolate/cocoa, burnt bread and nuts, some caramel sweetness. Finishes reasonably bitter, drying, hint of a metallic note (age?), but genuinely clean.

Not a bad beer. Good flavour and balance, finish is a bit funny, but according to your notes this is almost 18 months old? Has held up quite well that be the case. Cheers 



*Beer: Barls Oude Bruin *
Date: 5th August 11
Details: 750mL bottle w/ label
Sampling Notes:
Craving some Belgian funk, and lo and behold, find this one amongst COUNTLESS others. Cant resist

Deep brown body, little clarity. Orange brown head is dense and quite persistent.

Aroma instantly entices and puts a smile on my dial; rich toffee and biscuit malts, cherry cola, faecal matter, bandaid-y Brett, aged port-like dried fruit character. Sensational!

Well attenuated sort of texture, yet still retains some residual body and sweetness, and fullness to the palate. Acidity provides the balance, opposed to bitterness.

Havent really tried a cherry pie, but I can imagine it would taste something similar to this; sour cherry, well-cooked sweet pastry crust, caramelised sugar, not as horsy as nose makes it out to be. Finishes almost like a soft drink, but satisfying.

Wow! Just wow! This is what funk should be about! Not just brutal sour, or nasty isovaleric notes, but a combination of good malt character with complimentary wild yeast character. Amazing Barls, well done mate!



*Beer: Mikey Aussie Lager *
Date: 3rd September 11
Details: 500ml Bottle, 4.8%
Sampling Notes:
Seems like an idea choice after a few hours in the garden.

Gold body, excellent clarity. Small white foam persists.

Cereally malt nose, hint spicy hop fruitiness, and fermentation by-product diacetyl? but not in a bad way.

Medium body and carbonation, dry without being chalky.

Light grainy malt sweetness, bit of toasted bread and somewhat complementary note of diacetyl. Bit of hops spice lending a moderately low hop bitterness to relatively clean finish.

Nice crisp refreshing, and overall enjoyably easy to drink lager. Well made, cheers Mikey!



*Beer: Jyo American Amber *
Date: 4th August 11
Details: 750mL bottle. Willamette/Amarillo 5.8% bottled 25.6.11 1.056-1.012
Sampling Notes:
Copper body with uniform haze. Small but tight persistent off-white head.

Excellently pungent hop aroma lots of pine, grapefruit, wood sap/resin, ripe tropical and stonefruits. Malt is supportive with a hint of caramel and biscuit.

Full bodied, excellent persistency on palate, medium carbonation, hop resin lingers.

Sweet biscuity, caramelised, nutty malts seems to be enough to hold back the hop influence, but perhaps not with a barrage of resiny hop citrus and pine character that lingers seemingly for an eternity, with a succulent fruity bitterness.

Wow, what a great beer! Big hops with plenty of malt to support. Couldnt ask for more, great job John!



*Beer: Itmechanic Iron Brew Old Ale *
Date: 6th August 11
Details: 750mL PET with info sheet cheers!
Sampling Notes:
Deep ruby body, small dense off-white head holds strong.

Rich complex malt nose; molasses, plum, dried apricot, charred wood, toasted cereal, pepper and earthy spice, Sherry-like undertones.

Really textural sort of palate; thick with some oilness yet counteracted by a drying wheat character. Low carbonation appropriate, very long on the finish.

Much of the same on the palate as the nose dark brown sugars, vinous red and black fruits, Port-like undertones, earthy hops on the finish. Dry finish with a good hit of bitterness that lingers.

Complex full-bodied sort of English ale. Not as rich as some certainly, but maintains its balance well and I can imagine would age marvellously. Cheers Paul!



*Beer: Charst OZ ale*
Date: 6th August 11
Details: 640mL bottle
Sampling Notes:
Honey gold body, small white foam dissipates. Clarity is pretty good despite the large chunk of sediment I foolishly manage to pour in.

Restrained aroma. Nice hint of yeast-driven phenolic spice and unripe [banana?] fruits, perhaps a touch of ripe pear ester in there too overlaying white bread maltiness.

Medium-to-light body, lively carbonation, bit short on the palate.

Light malt character, pear esters seem to dominate. Somewhat refreshing with welcome spice and mild hop bitterness finishing maybe a touch sweet.

Easy drinking Aussie pale ale, in the vain of CPA Id say. Possibly do with a touch more bitterness, but thats being picky. Cheers Ash.



*Beer: QLDKev Bohemian Pils *
Date: 30th August 11
Details: 600mL clear PET bottle. 4.8%
Sampling Notes:
Pale gold body, slight haze. White head dissipates.

Bready, cracker biscuit malt, not particularly pungent. Nice bit of green leafy hop spice. Hint of skunk Light strike probably - Im to blame for bad storage!

Lively carbonation, medium weight palate. Dry overall, bit of slickness to the texture.

Nice pilsner malt backbone light toast and cereal combine with a good measure of grassy, spicy, somewhat floral hop character. Finishes moderately bitter, quite clean bar the bit of skunk.

Really nice and well-made pils, especially for a first attempt. Skunk in there undoubtedly due to the clear plastic bottle, and me leaving it unrefrigerated in contact with sunlight no stressing about it! Cheers Kev!



*Beer: Ekul Amber Ale *
Date: 30th August 11
Details: 1.25L clear PET bottle.
Sampling Notes:
Orange-amber body, bit of hazy. Small off-white head hangs around.

Some toffee and biscuity malt on the nose. Hint of liquorice and earthy hop spice, bit of red apple character in there (acetaldehyde perhaps?).

Medium body, low carbonation, slightly oily texture.

Similar sort of malt character on body; biscuity without being particularly sweet, finishes moderately bitter, a bit of that aldehydic character again.

Drinkable amber ale, flavour a bit unremarkable and seems slightly oxidised possible from the bottle/storage. Cheers Luke.



*Beer: QLDKev - Kilkevin *
Date: 1st September 11
Details: 600mL PET bottle. 4.4%
Sampling Notes:
Subdued aroma; toasty, biscuity, nutty malts, hint of mild roast coffee. Note of orange peel (hops?) in there; quite nice.

Smooth almost silky texture. Medium body and carbonation.

Balanced malt character; lots of dark grain bread, toasted walnuts, toffee with a good measure of bitter orange and earthy hop character. Moderate bitterness, clean finish.

Really enjoyed this one! Excellent texture and malt character; complex yet not overdone, and, most of all, highly drinkable. Great stuff cheers Kev, enjoyed your brews!



*Beer: Spork Wizards Miff vs James Boags Wizard Smith Ale *
Date: 2nd September 11
Details: 750mL PET bottled 20/5/11 vs 375mL bottle, 5%
Sampling Notes:
Wizard Ale Pale copper body, brilliant clarity. Sparse off-white foam persists.
Wizards Miff Reddish copper body, some clarity. Head dissipates eventually.

WA Mild aroma. Grainy malts, sweet biscuit, faint marmalade-y hop.
WM Rich toffee malts on nose. Some red berry esters and buttery diacetyl in there too.

WA Medium body and carbonation, nice chewiness to the palate.
WM Medium body, low-ish carbonation, slightly slick palate (extract brew?).

WA Biscuity malts on body, light caramel sweetness balanced nicely with earthy and citrus marmalade hops. Moderate bitterness, clean finish
WM Lots of sweet toffee, some nuttiness and cola-character. Subdued hops, note of diacetyl butterscotch and red current esters on a mildly bitter finish.

Whilst the Wizards Miff is a drinkable, and quite tasty sort of amber ale, the Wizard Smith really has more finesse and subtle complexity about it. Cheers Gard, really enjoyed the comparison!


----------



## TonyC (8/9/11)

Hey Maggus,
Thanks for the feedback, i actually bottled that in March 11, not 2010.

Regards Tony


----------



## QldKev (8/9/11)

Muggus said:


> *Beer: QLDKev Bohemian Pils *
> Date: 30th August 11
> Details: 600mL clear PET bottle. 4.8%
> Sampling Notes:
> ...



Glad you enjoyed the beers. I was worried as all of them were poured from a tap into dodgy coke bottles with a random hit of sugar to help hold the combination. 

The pils I didn't find that grassy, I actually missed it in the beer, but it's great you found it. I didn't use any Saaz, only 100% Hallertau Tradition which is know for a grassy flavour. Surprising how the bottle can change a beer. Pitty about the skunking, but I don;t have brown bottles anymore.

The kilkevin was interesting and I enjoyed it. For a beer that was going to be a Kilkenny, then Guinness, and ended up with some random bits chucked together based on ideas I had at the time. This one was 24IBU and next time I would bump it up more, but the fuggles finish was nice and earthy as you mentioned. 

None of the beers would be award winners in my opinion with 2 of the 3 being first time brews, but that was what was on tap at the time, so a good enjoyable review for me to think about next time I do them.

QldKev


----------



## Pennywise (8/9/11)

Glad you enjoyed it Muggus, thanks for the feedback :icon_cheers:


----------



## Muggus (8/9/11)

TonyC said:


> Thanks for the feedback, i actually bottled that in March 11, not 2010.


Probably a typo on my behalf...would've been an amazingly well preserved 18month old beer!

I gotta say this has been a great journey for me, combined with the state comp, club meetings and caseswaps, the amount of homebrew i've been exposed to this year has been amazing...barely had the chance to try commercial beers! 
And on that note, I think alot of people should be really proud of the level at which their homebrew is at. The top beers i've tried amongst it all have really been standouts not just for homebrew, but amongst all beers i've come across. Its a testament to how good the brewers on AHB are, and goes to show how easy it is to make world class beer!

Got the remainder of the Lotto in the fridge. There's almost light at the end of the tunnel...


----------



## Spork (8/9/11)

Thanks for the feedback Muggus.
Have moved on from the kits and bits to AG BIAB, and now have temperature control for fermentation.
Was going to tip that batch out, but the son likes the butterscotch flavour...
Glad you didn't gag on it. Next time I'll have something quite nice to send.


----------



## jyo (8/9/11)

Thanks heaps for the feedback, Muggus. I'm really stoked you enjoyed it, mate.
Cheers, John.


----------



## barls (8/9/11)

Muggus said:


> View attachment 48181
> 
> *Beer: Barls Oude Bruin *
> Date: 5th August 11
> ...


i knew you would like it, pity you werent judging the sours this year might of done better than a 28 out of 50 with it.


----------



## Muggus (9/9/11)

barls said:


> i knew you would like it, pity you werent judging the sours this year might of done better than a 28 out of 50 with it.


I thought the same thing mate! I would have scored that massively!
Managed to find the bottle it after the judging was finished and had a taste with a few other of the boys who love a good sour...they were really impressed.

You gonna enter it in the Castle Hill show?


----------



## Josh (9/9/11)

Muggus, sorry no label on my beers. Did you receive the two bottles placed in your backyard? RIS is my Russian Imperial Stout that placed 1st at the NSW Comp.

What was the other bottle cap again?


----------



## barls (9/9/11)

yeah entering it again, ill be there at least one day if not two depending on work.
you going to push to judge the catagory??? they are looking for someone to do the meads as well.


----------



## NickB (3/10/11)

OK, time to resurrect this thread a bit.... Been very slack getting through these...

First up this week, was YumBeer's Euro Lager. Judged this one on BJCP Standard American Lager as it was the closest I could find to this style.




Poured a Hazy golden colour...





Not bad, just needs a few tweaks to be good. Way over carbonated though!


----------



## NickB (3/10/11)

OK, Next up is Kieren's Cascadian Dark Ale/Black IPA.




Colour a dark brown (like my 'Black' IPA!), lovely ruby highlights, head retention excellent!




Mate, cracker of a beer! Compared to mine, a little muted on the late hops, but bang on for style! Nicely done!


----------



## NickB (3/10/11)

Finally for this week, was Seemax's Black IPA (sensing a theme here!)




Poured with a slight haze, but head retention very good!





Unfortunately, this misses the mark a bit, lacks bitterness and finishing hops...  Sorry mate!




More reviews to come this weekend, hopefully!


----------



## Kieren (3/10/11)

NickB said:


> OK, Next up is Kieren's Cascadian Dark Ale/Black ale
> 
> Mate, cracker of a beer! Compared to mine, a little muted on the late hops, but bang on for style! Nicely done!



Had forgotten I had sent you this, must be nearly a year if not more in the bottle by now, should check my notes. Essentially a Pliny the 'black', hopping very similar to an 'elder' but with an addition of carafa special. Still got a few bottles hanging around but should brew fresh batch.


----------



## NickB (3/10/11)

Well, good to hear! Would love to try a fresh bottle when you do re-brew..... Bottle swap??


----------



## yum beer (3/10/11)

NickB said:


> First up this week, was YumBeer's Euro Lager. Judged this one on BJCP Standard American Lager as it was the closest I could find to this style.
> 
> 
> Poured a Hazy golden colour...
> ...



Cheers Nick, I dont know what happened with the carbonation on that brew, calculated the same as every other brew but that one goes of its 'head'

Not convinced there isnt a slight infection in the batch, the over carb seemed to get worse with age.


Pretty happy with comments though, that was one of my first kit based partials playing with hops and grain, certainly taken some big steps since then, 
29/50 gives a nice start point for later brews that have come out much better.


----------



## NickB (3/10/11)

No worries. As I mentioned, less carbonation and it would have scored higher. You may be right on the infection if it's getting worse. That being said, when I used to bottle (far too lazy for that these days!) I had the odd batch overcarb. Usually when I was bulk priming, so that may be something to watch...

As long as your brews keep improving, that's all that matters!

Cheers


----------



## Muggus (6/10/11)

More catchup...


*Beer: Ash - ? *
Date: 3rd September 11
Details: 750mL PET
Sampling Notes:
Straw body, slight haze. Foamy white head holds.

Hops most prevalent on nose; lemon rind, grapefruit, resin, bit of tropical fruit character almost mango-like. Appreciable grainy malt underneath.

Lively carbonation, light seemingly well-attenuated body. Very refreshing.

Hops cut through straight away; citrus, grass, light ripe tropical fruits. Wheaty cereal malt character in there. Finish is mildly bitter, a bit of acidity about it, (wheat?), reasonably clean overall.

Apologies for not taking note of what style it was seems like an American wheat of sorts. Well made and goes down very easily. Nice stuff, cheers Ash.



*Beer: Aussie Josh - ? *
Date: 3rd September 11
Details: 750mL PET
Sampling Notes:
Hazy orange body, rocky white head holds well.

Mild aroma. Bit of cereal malt, notes of peach and ripe banana(esters?).

Medium body, nice creaminess to the texture. Reasonably high carbonation.

Light malt on the body, bit of sweetness, some ripe banana and bubblegum-like esters. Faintly phenolic finish, low bitterness, slight bit of floral hop edge.

Apologies for not taking note of the style of beer Im guessing hefeweizen? Excellent flavour and texture, highly drinkable and a good overall beer. Cheers Josh!



*Beer: Mayor of Mildura Dark Mild *
Date: 4th September 11
Details: 750mL bottle. Bottled 13th June 2011, 3%
Sampling Notes:
Mid-brown body, ruby highlights, uniform hazy. Holds a small beige head.

Malt driven aroma burnt toffee, biscuit, hint of cocoa and dried fruit. Cooked citrus and spicy hop character.

Full bodied, chewy malt texture and lowish carbonation. Fantastic for abv!

Nutty, toasty, biscuity malts with toffee sweetness. Earthy, marmalade-y hops in the works, moderate to high bitterness on a drying minerally sort of finish.

Amazingly full of flavour for a low alcohol beer. Top stuff, cheers MOM!



*Beer: MXD Bely Pull(?) *
Date: 4th September 11
Details: 750mL PET
Sampling Notes:
Bronze sort of body, decent clarity. Off-white head dissipates to a persistent ring.

Nice rich aroma packed full of molasses, toasted nuts, sultana and dried fig, red apple, plum and peppery spice.

Thick, viscous palate somewhat lifted by a reasonably lively carbonation. Persistent on the palate with a hint of boozy warmth.

Big complex flavour rich toffee, dark grain bread, dried fruits in particular apple and sultana, Sherry-like red apple, sour cherry (without the sourness), treacle. Lingering spices on finish, dried out quite a lot, bit of booze, bit of bitterness.

Without know exactly what Bely Pull means, Id hazard a guess at calling this a Belgian dubbel or weizenbock. Either way, immensely flavoursome and delicious. Great stuff, cheers MXD!



*Beer: DrFad - ? *
Date: 4th September 11
Details: 650mL bottle
Sampling Notes:
Pours a big billowing white foam, eventually dying down into a firm head. Pale gold body, decent clarity with racy beading.

Grain malts on nose, bit of floral hop, and appreciable amount of buttery diacetyl.

Medium body, medium-high carbonation. Slight slickness mid-palate, leading onto a somewhat acidic finish.

Mild bit of malt sweetness upfront with some hop presence. Finishes a tad unclean with buttery diacetyl sweetness and lactic twang.

Seems to be a few little fermentation issues that have led to some faults in this beer possibly due to under-pitching, or mild infection. Something to consider, cheers DrFad.



*Beer: Aussie Rider 22 *
Date: 4th September 11
Details: 450mL Grolsch swingtop
Sampling Notes:
Opaque near-black body. Light brown head flairs up, leaving sparse lace in its wake.

Really nice rich malt aroma; plenty of chocolate, biscuit, liquorice, deep roast coffee with earthy hop, and just a hint of marmalade hop citrus.

Smooth texture, full bodied, welcome low-medium carbonation.

Generous amounts of dark chocolate, coffee bean, liquorice, caramel, toasted nuts, with undertones of earthy spice. Bitter finish very welcome, overall just luscious!

Wow! What a beautiful stout! Packed full of roasted malt character, great texture, and excellently balanced. Couldnt ask for more, cheers Aussie Rider!



*Beer: Manticle Robust Porter *
Date: 8th September 11
Details: 750mL bottle.
Sampling Notes:
Had a fair bit of experience with this style after judging quite a long run of Porters at the recent state comp. Ill try not to be too over-analytical!

Near-black brown body, faint ruby highlights. Tan head of medium density slowly dissipates. 

Aroma of moderate intensity. Nice dark malt character with chocolate/cocoa, toasted nut, caramel and nuts. Earthy hop presence, bit of yeast influence with some dough and dark fruit esters.

Medium-to-full body, carbonation reasonably restrained, nice oily, almost chewy palate.

Plenty of sweet tasty malt on the body. Lots of chocolate, roasted nuts, biscuit and burnt caramel. Black cherry-like esters on the finish, hint of red apple and dried fruit (may indicate some premature aged character, or ester profile?), with a dried leaf and earthy spice hop character lingering. Moderate-to-high bitterness, somewhat kept at bay with malt sweetness, long finish.

Good depth of flavour, hits the mark on the palate, not over the top as over the top as many of the beers of this style can be - regretfully according to the broad style guidelines too, which is something I did question as judge intensity vs balance, etc. Anyhow enough ramblings; needless to say, I thought this was a well-made beer and towards the less robust end of the style, which I tend to think is a much more enjoyable style anyway. Cheers Andrew!


----------



## manticle (6/10/11)

I reckon mxd was 'belg dubb' rather than bely pul. I judged one of his for Vicbrew and looks/sounds similar.

Thanks for the feedback on mine. Might try and actually age some myself next batch to get more dried fruit (love dried fruit in a dark beer).

Only way I can actually do that is in bulk so another tapless demijohn, here I come.

Purely out of interest, how would you have scored it as a robust if you were comp judging? Would you suggest it more relevant to another style (eg higher scoring if entered as foreign extra or plain old porter?)


----------



## mxd (6/10/11)

manticle said:


> I reckon mxd was 'belg dubb' rather than bely pul. I judged one of his for Vicbrew and looks/sounds similar.



that was it


----------



## Muggus (6/10/11)

manticle said:


> Purely out of interest, how would you have scored it as a robust if you were comp judging? Would you suggest it more relevant to another style (eg higher scoring if entered as foreign extra or plain old porter?)


According to my notes, I gave you a 37/50.
Not sure if it'd be suitable as Brown Porter, maybe as a Foriegn extra stout, but hop character seems to be a bit of a no-no in FES. 
Like I say, the guidelines for Robust Porter are really broad, and after judging a good dozen or so in the NSW state comp, it's hard difficult to judge a beer more if it has more complexity and flavour compared to balance and drinkablilty. 
Having said that, I think your beer should go pretty well in the style.


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (6/10/11)

Muggus said:


> View attachment 48898
> 
> *Beer: Aussie Rider 22 *
> Date: 4th September 11
> ...



Thank you very much for the feedback. What's interesting is how you picked it as a Stout. It's actually a Schwarzbier! It's based loosely on this one here from CBer. http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/brewing-pages.asp?NewsID=2
I have changed a couple of things, not exact grains or ratios, and also did a different hopping schedule for my no chill. I used S-189. I was worried about if it would be still carbed adequately when you drank it as I haven't used the CPBF much and don't enjoy getting it out!

I took it into my local bottleshop owner (he loves craftbeer and homebrew) and he picked it as a Stout as well. But as per my recipe with Beersmith it's too low in bitterness for a stout.

Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## manticle (6/10/11)

Muggus said:


> According to my notes, I gave you a 37/50.
> Not sure if it'd be suitable as Brown Porter, maybe as a Foriegn extra stout, but hop character seems to be a bit of a no-no in FES.
> Like I say, the guidelines for Robust Porter are really broad, and after judging a good dozen or so in the NSW state comp, it's hard difficult to judge a beer more if it has more complexity and flavour compared to balance and drinkablilty.
> Having said that, I think your beer should go pretty well in the style.



Cheers.

I enter comps from time to time but never brew specifically for them. I enter beers I'm happy with, in styles they fit, provided they are ready at the time of the comp. First two comps I came middle of the road doing this: last two I managed to grab a couple of placings including some firsts in Vicbrew (not with a porter in any of them).

I like this recipe and have brewed variations many times so it's good to get an understanding of where to put it in without going crazy over the BJCP. It's great to have beer appreciated by strangers and to get special beer award mugs and whatnot to drink them from.


----------



## Muggus (6/10/11)

And the last of them...for now.

*sorry no pic 
Beer: Charst Smoked Porter*
Date: 8th September 11
Details: 640mL bottle
Sampling Notes:
Mild aroma. Toasted nuts, burnt toast, charcoal, dark chocolate, dark grain bread. Faint note of hop earthiness and mild cooked citrus. Not particularly smoky grains as it warms.

Near opaque mahogany body. Dense tan head eventually dissipates to a dense ring.

Medium body and carbonation. Smooth, somewhat chewy malt texture.

Opens out on the palate biscuit malt, dark chocolate almost reminiscent of Lindt 70%, rich cake, charcoal/bbqd meatiness. Finishes moderately bitter, faint earthy hop and suggestion of fruity hop lingers.

Decent brown porter with a nice edge of smokiness, not overdone, adding an extra bit of complexity. Cheers Charst!

*sorry no pic 
Beer: Bullsneck Oatmeal Stout*
Date: 8th September 11
Details: 640mL bottle 6.4% - best after 10/08/11 47ibu Wyeast 1272
Sampling Notes:
Pours a perfect dense tan head, holding throughout, painting dense lace in its wake. Body is opaque pitch black.

Nice hint of hop perfume on the nose woody/cedar, bitter orange. Plenty of roast malt underneath; toast, nuts, liquorice, porridge with brown sugar, bitter chocolate.

Low carbonation, full body, great length with a lovely thick creamy texture.

Plenty of flavour on offer; citrus hop, resin/sappy, medium roast coffee, toasted cereal and bread, earthy/woody spice, treacle cake/pudding. Firm bitterness to finish, lingering after taste.

Really great American stout! Oats certainly add extra texture and complexity. Great stuff, cheers Bullsneck!




*Beer: Josh Traditional Bock*
Date: 9th September 11
Details: 750mL bottle
Sampling Notes:
Deep bronze body, hazy clarity, small orange-y head dissipates.

Rich melanoidin aroma lot of burnt toffee, toasted nuts, bread crust, treacle cake/tart. Hint of plummy (ester) and dried fruit.

Thick chewy malt texture. Medium low carbonation, good length on palate.

Lots of rich caramel/toffee malt on body. Hint of milk chocolate and cakiness. Subtle dark and dried fruit lingers on a moderately bitter finish. Bit drying alcohol in there.

Luscious dark malty lager. Certainly seems spot on for the style, and very tasty. Good stuff cheers Josh! 



*Beer: Josh Russian Imperial Stout*
Date: 14th September 11
Details: 640mL bottle
Sampling Notes:
Loud opening. I pour a HUGE dense brown head that seems reluctant to wanna go down! Body is pitch black, menacing, seemingly sucking light around it like a blackhole.

Big pungent aroma can smell it from a room away! Bitter chocolate, freshly ground dark roast coffee, rum & raisin, liquorice, ripe black currant and berry, even a bit of underlying hop citrus!

Thick oily body. Relatively subdued carbonation. The shear viscosity of it alludes to a big abv, but really doesnt give much away as far as warmth goes.

Lots of espresso on the body, like drinking 3 at a time! And sweetened dark chocolate not to mention molasses, dried and black fruits, earthy (hop) spice, lending an assertive bitterness on a finish with a touch of acrid roast lingering.

Simply amazing! Really a world class RIS, undoubtedly one of the best Ive ever tried. Congratulations Josh, hope we get to see this at the Bitter and Twisted Beer Festival!



*Beer: Jord English Barley Wine*
Date: 15th September 11
Details: 330mL bottle 9.1%
Sampling Notes:
Pours a somewhat muddy copper body, dense foam eventually dissipates.

Very enjoyable, rich aroma; caramels, toasted cereals, dried fruits apricot, raisin, apple distinct spice and pepper.

Viscous, long, warming, chewy palate. Quite magical really! Low carbonation is just what the doctor ordered.

Flavour follows on from the aroma, perhaps even more complex and unambiguous; Brioche, ANZAC cookie, bitter orange marmalade, dried apricot, Botrytis Semillon-like sweet fruit character, with dried leafy hop and spice lingering. Bitterness counteracts the richness of the brew, with a welcome embrace of booze.
Sensation brew! Plenty of complexity with great balance. Undoubtedly has a long future in front of it look forward to trying the other bottle down the track! Great way to finish off the Beer Lotto! Cheers Jordan!


----------



## AussieJosh (6/10/11)

Cheers for the review Muggus! 
That was the last kit beer I made, it was Coopers sparkling ale made to instruction. I recultured Coopers yeast to ferment it. I find when using coopers yeast it does give of banana smells/flavors.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (7/10/11)

Thanks for the feedback Muggus. Glad you enjoyed. That mild was hopped with a mix of ekg and cascade and fermented with 1469. 

Cheers


----------



## NickB (8/10/11)

OK, one more from me from Wed night...

Florian's Boh-Pils




Glorious clarity, colour spot on, lacking a little in carbonation.




Mate, a cracker of a beer again from you.... I'm starting to expect big things from you 

Cheers


----------



## drfad (8/10/11)

Thanks for the feedback Muggus. :icon_cheers: 

It was only my 4th brew, so hopefully I've sorted out some of the kinks. It was my Sheizen Weizen. TC Wheat kit, tin of wheat malt with 20g of saaz at flameout.


----------



## ashley_leask (10/10/11)

Muggus said:


> More catchup...
> View attachment 48893
> 
> *Beer: Ash - ? *
> ...



Thanks Muggus. I had a recipe sheet printed out to send, but left it behind when I went to the post office.

It's an Australian wheat, 50/50 BB Pale and Wheat, little bit of Magnum for bittering and 10 & 20gms of Galaxy at 15 and 5 minutes. Glad to see it's held up well, last of mine was gone months ago...

Cheers,

Ash


----------



## Josh (10/10/11)

Muggus said:


> View attachment 48902
> 
> *Beer: Josh Traditional Bock*
> Date: 9th September 11
> ...



Thanks for the reviews Muggus. Really pleased with the RIS. Recipe is HERE.


----------



## NickB (10/10/11)

Another one from me tonight.....

This one is Malted's Rye & Oat Robust Porter...




Poured a murky brown with a head that quickly fades.




A decent beer, let down a little by a harsh astringency and very dry finish.

Cheers


----------



## NickB (12/10/11)

OK, First up from Tuesday night:

Siborg's AAA!




Poured a dark brown with ruby red highlights...




Lovely beer mate! Well balanced, smooth, tasty!


----------



## NickB (12/10/11)

Next up, was NickR's Altbier (based on Dr. Smurto's recipe I believe...)...





Almost the same colour as the last beer, great clarity, excellent head retention...




A nice beer, and balanced enough to not be harsh!

Cheers!


----------



## vykuza (12/10/11)

Thanks very much Nick! I hope you enjoyed it. Carbonation was a sugar cube in the bottle - as the rest of it was kegged. She does look a little fizzy there!

:beer:


----------



## Charst (12/10/11)

Thanks for the feedback on Both Beers!



Muggus said:


> And the last of them...for now.
> 
> *sorry no pic
> Beer: Charst Smoked Porter*
> ...


----------



## Siborg (17/10/11)

NickB said:


> OK, First up from Tuesday night:
> 
> Siborg's AAA!
> 
> ...


Glad you liked it, Nick. I'm surprised it stayed carbonated that long given the slow pour>charge with carbonater cap>cap method I did.

Believe it or not, that is a partial using a coopers real ale kit as a base. I used a little JW ale, some carabohemium and a fair amount of munich for the partial mash. Hops are galaxy, centenial and some cascade (off the top of my head). I did it for the Melbourne brewers "get your kit off" competition where we try and see who can do the best with a kit as a base.

I really miss this beer, I was so sad when the keg blew. I think I might have to brew another batch, but I'm not sure if I should use the kit again.


----------



## NickB (17/10/11)

Well, has to be the best kit/partial I've had in a long time!

Cheers


----------



## MattC (4/12/11)

Hi Nick have you still got beers left? I dont recall seeing a review of mine on here as yet.

Cheers


----------

